# Debate Dude Vaccines about how vaccines are depopulating the Earth slowly, with some people dying immediately after taking the deathvax



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I want him to apologize and admit he was wrong. He said, since I have no credentials, that I am not allowed to talk about vaccines (I mentioned that I work in IT for a hospital, so the spazes think that means I fix computers; I won't say what I really do because they've tried to dox me before and I am not that stupid so I use a vague term like IT). So, I asked him what his credentials are. He refuses to answer or just admit he was wrong to say that. Once he does so, I will stop making fun of his schizophrenic delusions
> 
> I have no idea why he stole the avatar, I am guessing the voices in his head told him to between his 100 page babbling about how the vaccines are gonna kill everyone who takes it


So how many people have you intubated, if you have then you have blood on your hands.  The only delusional person here is you.  While I don't support you being doxxed, karma is a bitch.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> So how many people have you intubated, if you have then you have blood on your hands.  The only delusional person here is you.  While i don't support you being doxxed, karma is a bitch.


Please don't anyone perform lifesaving measures. You'll have blood on your hands!


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Please don't anyone perform lifesaving measures. You'll have blood on your hands!


No that act kills people, so does giving Remdsivere.  The hospitals are being paid for every person how dies of the coof.  You are an ignorant fool if you trust doctors today.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> doxxed


stop spelling it like that


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No that act kills people, so does giving Remdsivere.  The hospitals are being paid for every person how dies of the coof.  You are an ignorant fool if you trust doctors today.


I feel like you might be upset


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

he's mad cause he's still afraid of a fucking needle like a little child would be


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 3, 2021)

Imagine being so afraid of needles you're willing to risk killing everyone you know and love by giving them covid. That's literally the most cucked thing ever.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 3, 2021)

Are you just doubling down day after day, @Dude Vaccines ? Everyone I know has gotten the vax and we're fine


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> we're fine


better than fine, i'm improved. 

take the jab, join us.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> he's mad cause he's still afraid of a fucking needle like a little child would be


I have seen people die from these injections, anyone trying to inject me with it I will kill.  Its a bio-weapon, it makes people produce the variants, your body constantly shit out bits of the virus.  It leaks and makes unvaccinated sick (bleeding, rashes, misscarriages from just being around the vaxxed for long peroids).  It's ironic that Ride decided to use a heart for my profile, these bio-weapons, spike proteins and graphene oxide attack the vaxxed organs esspecially the heart, reproductive systems.  You now see more and more soccer players having heartattacks during games.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I have seen people die from these injections, anyone trying to inject me with it I will kill.


you are a lunatic and you should be put away for your own safety


----------



## Celestine (Dec 3, 2021)

can you show us on the doll where dr fauci touched you?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> can you show us on the doll where dr fauci touched you?


Thankfully not me but that little shit killed quite a HIV postive children with his shitty therapies but it was covered up.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> HIV postive children


gross


----------



## snailslime (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Thankfully not me but that little shit killed quite a HIV postive children with his shitty therapies but it was covered up.


please never rate @Dude Vaccines' posts dumb or autistic


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> gross


He is, Fauci is a modern Dr. Josef Mengela, do you know that he he created COVID as well?  Trusting a man like him is the real lunacy.  I just want to left alone but people like him (or more properly Dr. Tam her in Canada) are dead set on isolating and eventually forcing me to take these injections.  I have not had a cold/flu in 2 years.  I will take my chances with my God given immune system over any rushed gene therapies thank you.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> do you know that he he created COVID as well?


 really? he sounds like maybe someone you shouldn't fuck with since he's all powerful.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> He is, Fauci is a modern Dr. Josef Mengela, do you know that he he created COVID as well?  Trusting a man like him is the real lunacy.  I just want to left alone but people like him (or more properly Dr. Tam her in Canada) are dead set on isolating and eventually forcing me to take these injections.  I have not had a cold/flu in 2 years.  I will take my chances with my God given immune system over any rushed gene therapies thank you.


Go touch grass


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

EXCLUSIVE... Lawrence Sellin: Evidence Indicates COVID-19 is a Designed Bioweapon with a Toxic Structure that MAY BE REPLICATED IN VACCINES
					

Guest post by Lawrence Sellin Evidence indicating COVID-19 is a designed bioweapon with a toxic structure that may be replicated in vaccines A previous Gateway Pundit article identified two “smoking guns” supporting the conclusion that COVID-19 was created in a laboratory. First, a de facto...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Celestine (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> EXCLUSIVE... Lawrence Sellin: Evidence Indicates COVID-19 is a Designed Bioweapon with a Toxic Structure that MAY BE REPLICATED IN VACCINES
> 
> 
> Guest post by Lawrence Sellin Evidence indicating COVID-19 is a designed bioweapon with a toxic structure that may be replicated in vaccines A previous Gateway Pundit article identified two “smoking guns” supporting the conclusion that COVID-19 was created in a laboratory. First, a de facto...
> ...


 can you get me a reuters on that or something bb?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> can you get me a reuters on that or something bb?


They suck big pharma cock, they will never tell the truth.


----------



## Ido (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> They suck big pharma cock, they will never tell the truth.


I LOVE sucking big pharma cock, do you know how much fucking money they make???


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> They suck big pharma cock, they will never tell the truth.


You never answered my question. 

Why would a vaccine be released that would kill of the easily manipulated and docile leaving the suspicious and rebellious?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> You never answered my question.
> 
> Why would a vaccine be released that would kill of the easily manipulated and docile leaving the suspicious and rebellious?


Because its an easy way to depopulate the world, the powers that be already have camps for the unvaxxed while Austria/Germany and the EU are planning to forcibly vaccinate their population.  What can they do, they have no guns.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> the powers that be already have camps for the unvaxxed while Austria/Germany and the EU are planning to forcibly vaccinate their population. What can they do, they have no guns.


So that's going to work in the western hemisphere how?

Edit: you might want to do some research while Germany has some of the strictest gun laws in Europe as of 2012 there are were 5.5 million firearms in active use.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 3, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> So that's going to work in the western hemisphere how?
> 
> Edit: you might want to do some research while Germany has some of the strictest gun laws in Europe as of 2012 there are were 5.5 million firearms in active use.


Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 3, 2021)

You really need to touch all the grass for the rest of your life


----------



## Celestine (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


Hey bud? Have a glass of water and go to bed


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> EXCLUSIVE... Lawrence Sellin: Evidence Indicates COVID-19 is a Designed Bioweapon with a Toxic Structure that MAY BE REPLICATED IN VACCINES
> 
> 
> Guest post by Lawrence Sellin Evidence indicating COVID-19 is a designed bioweapon with a toxic structure that may be replicated in vaccines A previous Gateway Pundit article identified two “smoking guns” supporting the conclusion that COVID-19 was created in a laboratory. First, a de facto...
> ...


>The Gateway Pundit
>Guest Post
>Same guy who got kicked out of Afghanistan for sperging about Powerpoint by ironically using Powerpoint 

How long are you going to embarrass yourself further?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.





Cheesy said:


> Hey bud? Have a glass of water and go to bed


The water has fluoride. Fauci strikes again!


----------



## Dyn (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I have seen people die from these injections, anyone trying to inject me with it I will kill.  Its a bio-weapon, it makes people produce the variants, your body constantly shit out bits of the virus.  It leaks and makes unvaccinated sick (bleeding, rashes, misscarriages from just being around the vaxxed for long peroids).  It's ironic that Ride decided to use a heart for my profile, these bio-weapons, spike proteins and graphene oxide attack the vaxxed organs esspecially the heart, reproductive systems.  You now see more and more soccer players having heartattacks during games.


This all checks out, I had the vaccine and my arm hurt for a day or two afterwards.

Coincidence?


----------



## R00T (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I have seen people die from these injections, anyone trying to inject me with it I will kill.  Its a bio-weapon, it makes people produce the variants, your body constantly shit out bits of the virus.  It leaks and makes unvaccinated sick (bleeding, rashes, misscarriages from just being around the vaxxed for long peroids).  It's ironic that Ride decided to use a heart for my profile, these bio-weapons, spike proteins and graphene oxide attack the vaxxed organs esspecially the heart, reproductive systems.  You now see more and more soccer players having heartattacks during games.


Fren the variants are coming out of places with low vaccination rates.  post some proof otherwise rn or ur a loser.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 3, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> The water has fluoride.


MUH PRECIOUS BODILY FLUIDS!


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Dec 3, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> He is, Fauci is a modern Dr. Josef Mengela, do you know that he he created COVID as well?  Trusting a man like him is the real lunacy.  I just want to left alone but people like him (or more properly Dr. Tam her in Canada) are dead set on isolating and eventually forcing me to take these injections.  I have not had a cold/flu in 2 years.  I will take my chances with my God given immune system over any rushed gene therapies thank you.


I don't like Fauci either but that doesn't make you any less insane. Like, honest to god, why are you like this?


----------



## Socrates (Dec 3, 2021)

R00T said:


> Fren the variants are coming out of places with low variants.


what


----------



## R00T (Dec 3, 2021)

Socrates said:


> what


fuck i'll fix it


----------



## snailslime (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> EXCLUSIVE... Lawrence Sellin: Evidence Indicates COVID-19 is a Designed Bioweapon with a Toxic Structure that MAY BE REPLICATED IN VACCINES
> 
> 
> Guest post by Lawrence Sellin Evidence indicating COVID-19 is a designed bioweapon with a toxic structure that may be replicated in vaccines A previous Gateway Pundit article identified two “smoking guns” supporting the conclusion that COVID-19 was created in a laboratory. First, a de facto...
> ...


my friend and i both got covid at the same time, and our other vaxed friend was the only one who didn't get it lol


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Because its an easy way to depopulate the world


except the countries that drive the "overpopulation problem" have the lowest vaccinated rates. look at most of Africa for example.

seems awfully inefficient


----------



## Socrates (Dec 4, 2021)

OK who's the cruel bastard that bought dude vaccines supporters and let him find out people were shit talking him here? His paranoia is already bad enough.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 4, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> he's mad cause he's still afraid of a fucking needle like a little child would be


@Dude Vaccines


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 4, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> And I thought covidiots were autistic.


My favorite part is them unironically saying it's like a bad episode of CSI and missing the irony.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


You need Loxitane FAR more then you need a Covid vaccination, but you really need to get the jab so you can see for your self you are being a gigantic pussy about nothing.

Also, why would a global conspiracy to kill off most of the population be focussed in the G8 or most rich and advanced nations on earth with relatively small populations instead of the morass of poor-as-fuck and economically worthless areas like Africa and most of SE Asia from Pakistan on west through India, Bangladesh etc with it's over 6 billion people?  It makes zero sense, even to a paranoid fuckball like you it can't make sense.


----------



## GHTD (Dec 4, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> You need Loxitane FAR more then you need a Covid vaccination, but you really need to get the jab so you can see for your self you are being a gigantic pussy about nothing.
> 
> Also, why would a global conspiracy to kill off most of the population be focussed in the G8 or most rich and advanced nations on earth with relatively small populations instead of the morass of poor-as-fuck and economically worthless areas like Africa and most of SE Asia from Pakistan on west through India, Bangladesh etc with it's over 6 billion people?  It makes zero sense, even to a paranoid fuckball like you it can't make sense.


My response to these people: take your meds, schizo. Seriously.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

Me and @Cheesy were fucking with him in a PM chain.


Spoiler: SS









It seems like he cares a lot about you @Hollywood Hulk Hogan
Dr. Fauci is a national hero though.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Me and @Cheesy were fucking with him in a PM chain.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS
> ...


Lol that's funny. I am glad he cares enough to be concerned about me when I am out of town for a week

(also I got the booster in late October)


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Dr. Fauci is a national hero though.


Fauci is literally God.  I worship him.  I jab myself every single fucking day to honor this wonderful man.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 4, 2021)

that must be in one of the ones i left. i'm sad now


----------



## Celestine (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Me and @Cheesy were fucking with him in a PM chain.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS
> ...


 it's so easy to rile him up it should be illegal lol


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 4, 2021)

sometimes i feel like @Dude Vaccines might be fucking with us
ETA: or he's legit insano, it's getting so hard to tell anymore


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Me and @Cheesy were fucking with him in a PM chain.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS
> ...


Can you invite me to the PM?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Can you invite me to the PM?


It's practically dead since Elaine made it to clear up a few things to @Just A Butt and other people? But now that she's banned, there hasn't been much to talk about but if you insist...


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> It's practically dead since Elaine made it to clear up a few things to @Just A Butt and other people? But now that she's banned, there hasn't been much to talk about but if you insist...


Alright then nvm

Really I just wanted to call out a 5g conspiracy theorist since I've actually seen how the towers were built and how they operate since my dad worked in that industry for 15 years. You're a massive retard if you think they can do anything more than bring you data to your phone so you can ban evade on 4chan.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Really I just wanted to call out a 5g conspiracy theorist since I've actually seen how the towers were built and how they operate since my dad worked in that industry for 15 years. You're a massive retard if you think they can do anything more than bring you data to your phone so you can ban evade on 4chan.


It's kind of unfortunate how people can be this dumb on things they've never worked on or studied. 5g conspiracist are on the same level as flat-earthers.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> It's kind of unfortunate how people can be this dumb on things they've never worked on or studied. 5g conspiracist are on the same level as flat-earthers.


Well I don't understand it so you're WRONG and STUPID, here's an article from some retarded rambling blog that was written in 2008!


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA. * I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.*


I'm actually slightly convinced that you are just trolling us at this point especially with the 5G rant in some profile comment, but I'm still gonna reply because fuck it I just don't care anymore it's still funny either way.

Mind elaborating how would you think USA would do to fight off this grand scheme by the evil elites? Try to make it like a movie plot so it would be interesting for me to read.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Dec 4, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> Imagine being so afraid of needles you're willing to risk killing everyone you know and love by giving them covid.


I think the only "person" he loves is his anime waifu pillow... So she's safe.



Dude Vaccines said:


> He is, Fauci is a modern Dr. Josef Mengela


You mean Dr. Nelson Mengela?
his name was Mengele, so not only you post insane ramblings you also show your ignorance of facts and history



Dude Vaccines said:


> Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


That's true. Here is where the trial will be taking place. Sign up quickly for a chance to be a juror.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 4, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 2773533
> sometimes i feel like @Dude Vaccines might be fucking with us
> ETA: or he's legit insano, it's getting so hard to tell anymore


I'm insane yeah right, suck big Pharma cock more you faggot, take my shots, you can lie and say you aren't vaxxed.  Go get quad vaxxed and die, it will be no loss.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> He's upset because I debunked some of his schizobabble, so he says I am not allowed to talk about vaccines because I am not a clinician, so thus I don't have credentials. I asked him his credentials a bunch of times, but he refuses to answer because he knows I am right and him living on a tugboat for schizophrenia doesn't give him credentials, either.
> 
> I am dead serious when I say he has schizophrenia. All of his posts read like the Timecube website, with the random underlines, spoilers, bolds, constantly editing, 100 page rants about stupid shit, etc...
> 
> I do work in the IT field for a healthcare organization, but it's not like I fix computers. I just am not stupid enough to give out my job title on Kiwi Farms so I am super vague about it


You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


take your m e d s


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


what the fuck did you just say brother?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm insane yeah right, suck big Pharma cock more you faggot, take my shots, you can lie and say you aren't vaxxed.  Go get quad vaxxed and die, it will be no loss.


I'm not going to get into the vaccine boondoggle with you, but you seem to be very anti-medicine in general. Do you have the slightest conception of what life was like and the intractable magnitudes of relentless suffering humans experienced before modern medicine and pharmaceuticals?

My God. Samuel Pepys had a goddamn kidney stone removed through his pepys hole without anesthesia. Frances Burney had a full mastectomy without anesthesia. Washington died from strep throat which is easily treatable today. Fucking Shakespeare died from an eye tumor for no reason other reason than it was 1616!

Dude.

And don't even get me started on tuberculosis.


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


Relax bro and just take the jab. Also take the schizo pills we gave you too. The voices in your head are wrong. Just take the jab and stop thinking. Be like the rest of us.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 4, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Samuel Pepys had a goddamn kidney stone removed through his pepys hole without anesthesia


*bladder stone *through the perineum
Edit: any source on the Shakespeare thing?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


What's it like being completely retarded?


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

My reply to absolutely everything @Dude Vaccines has said so far:


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> *bladder stone *through the perineum
> Edit: any source on the Shakespeare thing?








						Shakespeare's eye betrays rare cancer  › News in Science (ABC Science)
					






					www.abc.net.au
				




There is also evidence of this on his death mask.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 4, 2021)

OH GOD IM GONNA VACCINATE 
OH GOD IM VACCINATING


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 4, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Shakespeare's eye betrays rare cancer  › News in Science (ABC Science)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always read that people who knew him at the end of his life said it was a fever.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2021)

VAXX TO THE MAXX!


----------



## snailslime (Dec 4, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I'm not going to get into the vaccine boondoggle with you, but you seem to be very anti-medicine in general. Do you have the slightest conception of what life was like and the intractable magnitudes of relentless suffering humans experienced before modern medicine and pharmaceuticals?
> 
> My God. Samuel Pepys had a goddamn kidney stone removed through his pepys hole without anesthesia. Frances Burney had a full mastectomy without anesthesia. Washington died from strep throat which is easily treatable today. Fucking Shakespeare died from an eye tumor for no reason other reason than it was 1616!
> 
> Dude.


i guess if he was low on oxygen at birth, he'd support getting no medical intervention lol


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I've always read that people who knew him at the end of his life said it was a fever.


Having cancer would have made him susceptible to everything. It may have been a fever that ultimately did him in. But today his primary cause of death would have been listed as cancer.

I don't know if you're interested in such things as death masks, but Princeton has an extensive collection of them.


			Laurence Hutton Collection of Life and Death Masks


----------



## Celestine (Dec 4, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> VAXX TO THE MAXX!


Vaxx to the _extreme_


----------



## What the shit (Dec 4, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines is all anti-vax until his retarded ass is in an iron lung the rest of his life.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 4, 2021)

What the shit said:


> @Dude Vaccines is all anti-vax until his retarded ass is in an iron lung the rest of his life.


He can be the last person in an iron lung when this guy dies!


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

This thread's kicked his ass so hard, he'll end up in the iron butt


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


You never answered my question. Why would a conspiracy to reduce population target the most productive and low-pop nations of the world instead of the high-pop dirt poor and economically useless nations?  

Also why do you think population reduction is a bad thing when we are consuming the world's limited resources and breeding at a rate such that our descendants 3 generations down the line from the Zoomers will live in relative poverty even in the G8, unless the Singularity occurs and we discover matter replication and unlimited energy?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Dec 4, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> You never answered my question. Why would a conspiracy to reduce population target the most productive and low-pop nations of the world instead of the high-pop dirt poor and economically useless nations?


And also the most _compliant_ subpopulations too. You're right, it's a bit of a hard sell.

Which is why you should change your conspiracy @Dude Vaccines. The alternative conspiracy is much more fun: "China released a 'relatively' benign version of Covid first so that everyone who is (1) docile, (2) in a position of power, or (3) a productive member of society, could be coerced into taking the vaccine. Then they release the _real_ virus to finish off the unvaxxxxed."

There you go: population control, and the survivors are exactly the people that the elite can make use of. That's a much more fun theory and it fixes all of the holes.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 4, 2021)

Anti Vax talk has inspired me to go in to the funeral business. I'll never run out of work.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Dec 4, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Anti Vax talk has inspired me to go in to the funeral business. I'll never run out of work.


Good customer demand, too. People are dying to get your service.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Dec 4, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm insane yeah right, suck big Pharma cock more you faggot, take my shots, you can lie and say you aren't vaxxed.  Go get quad vaxxed and die, it will be no loss.





Dude Vaccines said:


> You debunked nothing faggot, take your boosters and die, you work in a hospital you have blood on your hands.


Jesus christ just shut the fuck up you dumb retard. I am cringing so god damn hard right now. You're going to get banned if you don't settle down with the skitzoposting.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Which is why you should change your conspiracy @Dude Vaccines. The alternative conspiracy is much more fun: "China released a 'relatively' benign version of Covid first so that everyone who is (1) docile, (2) in a position of power, or (3) a productive member of society, could be coerced into taking the vaccine. Then they release the _real_ virus to finish off the unvaxxxxed."


Now THAT I can believe. I understand COVID hesitation, but @Dude Vaccines takes it to the next level.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 5, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Why would a conspiracy to reduce population target the most productive and low-pop nations of the world instead of the high-pop dirt poor and economically useless nations?


Because who the fuck would want to run a shitty country with no infrastructure, its the same reason why nobody wants to touch antartica and certain regions in the shithole of a continent known as africa
Not that it makes @Dude Vaccines less of a dumbass


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2021)

Since this is clogging up the "Cringiest posts in the forum" thread I'll just move this shit here.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 5, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Since this is clogging up the "Cringiest posts in the forum" thread I'll just move this shit here.


Move this to the general forums so everyone can see how retarded he's acting


----------



## Stardust (Dec 5, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, why are you anti-jab? You've been jabbed by everybody here's dicks.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 5, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 5, 2021)

Neco-Arc Chaos said:


> Because who the fuck would want to run a shitty country with no infrastructure, its the same reason why nobody wants to touch antartica and certain regions in the shithole of a continent known as africa
> Not that it makes @Dude Vaccines less of a dumbass


That's the whole (lack of) point. If there is a grand depopulation conspiracy, it would target the most useless populations to eliminate them, not take them over. Instead COVID is hitting all areas and having the most destructive effect in the G8 nations (economically anyway, in terms of population, less then .00001% of Earth's population have died from it.) ergo, @Dude Vaccines is retarded to believe there is such a conspiracy.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, that didn't take much.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Austria/Germany and the EU are planning to forcibly vaccinate their population. What can they do, they have no guns


Any Austrian citizen 18 or older can go into a store and buy a shotgun or other hunting related armament that is single shot after a 24 hour cooldown period (to prevent crazies from buying a gun and shooting someone in a fit of rage. Basically ensures people sleep over it). A colleague of mine from Austria owns a Mosin Nagant because he does biathlon (for those that aren't familiar - it's endurance skiing preceded and followed by target shooting, a sport that grew out of the necessity to have soldiers that could aim well after long treks on the alps)

Very few Austrians (outside of hunters) buy guns because burglaries barely happen (and if they do it's stores and not someone's home) and you can basically go out at night without fear of getting mugged pretty much anywhere so what's the point.

Most other EU countries have similar laws and you can always get a permit for various guns, but few do.

Please take your meds. Actually, *any* meds would probably be an improvement at this point.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, does your mom cry because you're reetarded or because you're a faggot?


----------



## R00T (Dec 6, 2021)

Stardust said:


> @Dude Vaccines, does your mom cry because you're reetarded or because you're a faggot?


She died because he didnt get vaccinated against anything.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 6, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I'm not going to get into the vaccine boondoggle with you, but you seem to be very anti-medicine in general.


Got a feeling anytime he gets near a doctor they try to put him on the zombie juice. I'd be anti-medicine too.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

Aww c'mon, @Dude Vaccines I would like to hear your thoughts on the omicron varient


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Not all vials of the vaxx are the real deal, there are placebo shots in the batches.  By doing it this way those that get the placebo are fine and then can go preach getting the shot being safe.  The booster shots will be what kills them, sooner or later they will get the real vaxx.  The powers that be are trying (and failing) to make the die off slow, they want it to happen over the next few years but its already killed hundreds of thousands if not millions.  If you are feeling fine now don't take the second or third shot please!


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

What percentage of shots are placebo? Are certain areas more likely to receive the placebo than others? 
If I'm understanding you correctly, this is a global conspiracy to kill the entire world's population? Who will be left and what will they do?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> the real deal


the real vaccine or the real virus that is killing us all? 
can you clarify which one is the "real" one please?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> If you are feeling fine now don't take the second or third shot please!


Too late I got the 2nd doses months ago! I'll invite you to my funeral so you can laugh at my demise and irrationality for not listening to you.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

The real vaccines are killing people.  Covid is a weak virus, if you have good vitamin d, zinc, vitamin c levels in your blood you won't catch it.  I have not had it or a cold/flu in two years.  I'm not social distancing and only mask when I go into stores.  

Last but not least HCQ, Ivermectin are highly effective in treating the virus.  If you are in good health and iirc below 50 you have an over 99.5-99.998% chance of survive it.  As for the new variant I hear it is more tramissable but less deadly, typically as a virus mutates it becomes more transmissable but less deadly.  I will be back later, Im late today got to walk.  Stay healthy friends.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Covid is a weak virus, if you have good vitamin d, zinc, vitamin c levels in your blood you won't catch it.


Peer reviewed source plz.


Dude Vaccines said:


> Ivermectin are highly effective in treating the virus.


Same as above.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

Okay so if you're going to ignore all the other questions, can you at least tell me what kind of media you DO trust? Apparently Reuters sucks big pharma cock (????) so they're out. 
Are there any physical magazines or journals going around the... dog walker sphere of influence that is life-changing science? I would be interested to read those.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines 

Haldol 

NOW


----------



## What the shit (Dec 6, 2021)

Can we get a Dr. Fauci appreciation thread soon?


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> What percentage of shots are placebo? Are certain areas more likely to receive the placebo than others?
> If I'm understanding you correctly, this is a global conspiracy to kill the entire world's population? Who will be left and what will they do?


he watched too much zombieland


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Can we get a Dr. Fauci appreciation thread soon?


In a way isn't this it?


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Not all vials of the vaxx are the real deal, there are placebo shots in the batches.  By doing it this way those that get the placebo are fine and then can go preach getting the shot being safe.  The booster shots will be what kills them, sooner or later they will get the real vaxx.  The powers that be are trying (and failing) to make the die off slow, they want it to happen over the next few years but its already killed hundreds of thousands if not millions.  If you are feeling fine now don't take the second or third shot please!


Are you doubting the vaccine itself or COVID in general?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude, dude, dude! Dude, @Dude Vaccines! Dude, look! Vaccines!


----------



## What the shit (Dec 6, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Dude, dude, dude! Dude, @Dude Vaccines! Dude, look! Vaccines!
> View attachment 2779026


Hey! You’re going to scare him! Stop it!


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines





Get the shot or get shot.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines  get the shot but then do this


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> @Dude Vaccines  get the shot but then do this
> View attachment 2779119


He sounds reliable.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> What percentage of shots are placebo? Are certain areas more likely to receive the placebo than others?
> If I'm understanding you correctly, this is a global conspiracy to kill the entire world's population? Who will be left and what will they do?


2 to 1.



Cheesy said:


> Okay so if you're going to ignore all the other questions, can you at least tell me what kind of media you DO trust? Apparently Reuters sucks big pharma cock (????) so they're out.
> Are there any physical magazines or journals going around the... dog walker sphere of influence that is life-changing science? I would be interested to read those.


Gateway Pundant, also BitChute users, I don't trust the MSM, you often see comericals on CNN and others saying how this news segment is brought to you by Pfizer, they are being paid to push the jabs and to cover up all the side effects.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> 2 to 1.


Source?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Source?


It's second hand info from a video, I don't know how accurate it is, I also doubt that ratio is the same everywhere, some places in the US have normal death rates others are at 2.5 times that of last year.  A person I like watching is Cliff High, he is an accentric Bitchute video poster but he is entertaining to listen to, I also like X22 Report.  I appologize for sperging at you last night, I'm one to talk I voted in 2015 for Justin Trudeau... worst mistake of my life. 

Back later I watching this atm. https://www.bitchute.com/video/Sp5wfz7lAtcV/


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Back later I watching this atm. https://www.bitchute.com/video/Sp5wfz7lAtcV/


bitchute is a mental asylum


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe the real vaccines are the friends we made along the way.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 6, 2021)

snailslime said:


> bitchute is a mental asylum


It had good intentions but retards hijacked it.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm one to talk I voted in 2015 for Justin Trudeau... worst mistake of my life.


The Day of the Rake can't come soon enough.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Bitchute video poster


You might want to expand your horizons when it comes to getting information, look for non-partisan health news or journals.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> It had good intentions but retards hijacked it.


Like every other free speech platform.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Cheesy said:


> can you at least tell me what kind of media you DO trust?





Dude Vaccines said:


> BitChute users


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

so all his "i've seen this" and "i've seen that" is really just bullshit videos on BitChute? 
@Dude Vaccines have you seen any of these things you claim to be real with your own eyes or will you continue to believe anything you see on the internet?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines you’re just digging yourself a deeper hole.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> It's second hand info from a video, I don't know how accurate it is, I also doubt that ratio is the same everywhere, some places in the US have normal death rates others are at 2.5 times that of last year.  A person I like watching is Cliff High, he is an accentric Bitchute video poster but he is entertaining to listen to, I also like X22 Report.  I appologize for sperging at you last night, I'm one to talk I voted in 2015 for Justin Trudeau... worst mistake of my life.





Dude Vaccines said:


> Back later I watching this atm. https://www.bitchute.com/video/Sp5wfz7lAtcV/


Here is a website debunking Gateway Pundit on COVID.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, what if the J00s want you unvaccinated? That's the only way 6G can work, as 5G is just a distraction!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 6, 2021)

Never have I seen such idiocy from an lolcow-in-training.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Stardust said:


> @Dude Vaccines, what if the J00s want you unvaccinated? That's the only way 6G can work, as 5G is just a distraction!


shhh!


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> You might want to expand your horizons when it comes to getting information, look for non-partisan health news or journals.


Big Pharma owns them through grants, they won't tell the truth.



The Last Stand said:


> Are you doubting the vaccine itself or COVID in general?


I doubt both, I have yet to meet someone sick with it, I don't trust the PCR tests.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 6, 2021)

Do you just constantly talk out of your ass? What is your long term goal here?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 6, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Do you just constantly talk out of your ass? What is your long term goal here?



He talks OUT of his ass so that cocks can then go IN his ass.  That is his plan, some BKC; Big Kiwi Cock.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Do you just constantly talk out of your ass? What is your long term goal here?


Some of it is venting, do you know there is vaccine regret thread on this site?  I have also read comments from Kiwi's who claim to have had bad reactions to the vaccine, gillan bar ect.  Read the Covid Vaxx thread too.  If by some chance I can convince someone not to take these shots or just stop taking more I will be happy.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I doubt both, I have yet to meet someone sick with it, I don't trust the PCR tests.


i had covid and so did my other unvaxxed friend. it bites.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

I also had covid, it sucked and I felt like total shit. Got the vax, my arm was sore for a day, I've been doing fine since.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Some of it is venting, do you know there is vaccine regret thread on this site?  I have also read comments from Kiwi's who claim to have had bad reactions to the vaccine, gillan bar ect.  Read the Covid Vaxx thread too.  If by some chance I can convince someone not to take these shots or just stop taking more I will be happy.


Even with the new variant? Nigger, you're playing with fire.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Some of it is venting, do you know there is vaccine regret thread on this site?  I have also read comments from Kiwi's who claim to have had bad reactions to the vaccine, gillan bar ect.  Read the Covid Vaxx thread too.  If by some chance I can convince someone not to take these shots or just stop taking more I will be happy.


There are people on the Internet that disagree with my viewpoints!


----------



## Spedestrian (Dec 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> so all his "i've seen this" and "i've seen that" is really just bullshit videos on BitChute?
> @Dude Vaccines have you seen any of these things you claim to be real with your own eyes or will you continue to believe anything you see on the internet?


Bro he's totally right, I saw a guy's head explode after getting the vaxxx! I saw it with my own two eyes, the footage was right there in Adobe Premiere as I was editing it together! Between that and some particularly ominous fortune cookies I got just before COVID, I'm pretty sure I'm more qualified to comment on this issue than some BIG PHARMA SHILL with a medical degree. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Even with the new variant? Nigger, you're playing with fire.


So far its only appearing in the vaccinated and causing mild symptoms, Im not concerned at all.  A virus wants to reproduce if it kills the host then its over for it. As time goes on and it mutates it becomes more transmissive but less deadly.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> So far its only appearing in the vaccinated and causing mild symptoms, Im not concerned at all.  A virus wants to reproduce if it kills the host then its over for it. As time goes on and it mutates it becomes more transmissive but less deadly.


Vaccines literally work by injecting a bit of the virus into you so that your immune system could better fight it off.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Not all vials of the vaxx are the real deal, there are placebo shots in the batches.  By doing it this way those that get the placebo are fine and then can go preach getting the shot being safe.  The booster shots will be what kills them, sooner or later they will get the real vaxx.  The powers that be are trying (and failing) to make the die off slow, they want it to happen over the next few years but its already killed hundreds of thousands if not millions.  If you are feeling fine now don't take the second or third shot please!


So there's two types of the vaccines: One is a placebo shot to convince people that the vaccine is safe (even though someone actually already did it and got caught for that), the other is the deathshot that will kill people within a few years, or immediately. But however, it's _actually_ the booster shot that will actually kill them, but not the ones before it unlike what you said, and the higher elites are failing in doing this Great Reset plan by trying to depopulate the Earth via doing it slowly, though more people died via the _COVID-1984+ George Orwell the Movie Jordan Peterson Director's Cut Edition Delta Plus Rewards Program _virus rather than the vaccine. And the deathvax is killing via the hundreds of thousands or even the millions even though those who died from the virus weren't even vaccinated. Is this seriously what are you trying to point out?

Please fess up and admit you actually have zero understanding how it works. If you do so, I'll actually leave you alone and maybe even close this thread.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

I wonder if @Dude Vaccines  has the walls of his vaxx bunker all covered with printed out Bitchute articles connected with red strings.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> So there's two types of the vaccines: One is a placebo shot to convince people that the vaccine is safe (even though someone actually already did it and got caught for that), the other is the deathshot that will kill people within a few years, or immediately. But however, it's _actually_ the booster shot that will actually kill them, but not the ones before it unlike what you said, and the higher elites are failing in doing this Great Reset plan by trying to depopulate the Earth via doing it slowly, though more people died via the _COVID-1984+ George Orwell the Movie Jordan Peterson Director's Cut Edition Delta Plus Rewards Program _virus rather than the vaccine. And the deathvax is killing via the hundreds of thousands or even the millions even though those who died from the virus weren't even vaccinated. Is this seriously what are you trying to point out?
> 
> Please fess up and admit you actually have zero understanding how it works. If you do so, I'll actually leave you alone and maybe even close this thread.


Sounds like the plot for The Division.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> If by some chance I can convince someone not to take these shots or just stop taking more I will be happy.


You, and the kind of people who fearmonger on Bitchute, are acting as excellent strawmen for which pro-vaxxers can compare anyone skeptical about the vaccine to, and therefore disregard anything they have to say.  

Following the logic of the Bitchute crowd, it's actually best _to_ take the vaccine than not, as we'll all end up getting it sooner or later by way of shedding, thereby bringing on an extinction event.  So, it would be best to get it, as you'd be able to live out the last few years of your life unrestricted.  Alternatively, you could continue to live in an eventual wasteland by hunkering down and simply not coming into physical contact with anyone who may have been vaccinated or shedded upon for years, including not being able to bring in any new objects including food and water into your life.  Which, if you hadn't prepared a bunker that could sustain you for several years before the vaccine landed, it's already too late.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

or you could just listen to scientists who have been in the field for decades


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

snailslime said:


> or you could just listen to scientists who have been in the field for decades


scientists are faggots

"neeer neeer *pushes up broken glasses* i like math and i get all As on my test *faaaaaaaaaart*" and then i kick open the door and punch them and kick their asses for bein fuckin nerds


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

God gave us science and free thought. And this is how we thank Him.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> So there's two types of the vaccines: One is a placebo shot to convince people that the vaccine is safe (even though someone actually already did it and got caught for that), the other is the deathshot that will kill people within a few years, or immediately. But however, it's _actually_ the booster shot that will actually kill them, but not the ones before it unlike what you said, and the higher elites are failing in doing this Great Reset plan by trying to depopulate the Earth via doing it slowly, though more people died via the _COVID-1984+ George Orwell the Movie Jordan Peterson Director's Cut Edition Delta Plus Rewards Program _virus rather than the vaccine. And the deathvax is killing via the hundreds of thousands or even the millions even though those who died from the virus weren't even vaccinated. Is this seriously what are you trying to point out?
> 
> Please fess up and admit you actually have zero understanding how it works. If you do so, I'll actually leave you alone and maybe even close this thread.


I'm a just sperg on the internet I'm no scientist,  I suck and giving clear consise info.  Every person handles the vaxx differently some people drop within minutes others it will take months to years.  The fact that the deaths are all over the place makes it easier to just brush off what I say.  I have seen many videos on Bitchute of people shaking uncontrollably, others paralyzed and even more having heart attacks/strokes.  The videos claim the people were vaxxed, it is very disturbing.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

I claim to be a millionaire but it doesn't mean it's true
Correlation =/= causation


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> So far its only appearing in the vaccinated and causing mild symptoms, Im not concerned at all.  A virus wants to reproduce if it kills the host then its over for it. As time goes on and it mutates it becomes more transmissive but less deadly.


Wait wait wait a minute.

You're saying that the vaccinated are contracting COVID but are only receiving mild symptoms. Gee, it seems like their immune system after vaccination has strengthened TO better combat COVID!


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> gillan bar


fucking lol


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Wait wait wait a minute.
> 
> You're saying that the vaccinated are contracting COVID but are only receiving mild symptoms. Gee, it seems like their immune system after vaccination has strengthened TO better combat COVID!
> 
> View attachment 2780225


For now but 6 or so months from now all bets are off, the vaxx effects wane.  Please note that Covid has been mutating for 2 years now as stated before viruses tend to become more transmissible but less deadly over time.  I think if the unvaxxed get it so long as they are young (under 50) and in good health they should easily overcome it.



Just A Butt said:


> fucking lol


typing is hard, and Im lazy.



snailslime said:


> or you could just listen to scientists who have been in the field for decades


Money talks friend, they are being paid by Big Pharma to push the vaxx and claim it is safe.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

what happened to you that made you this way? jesus


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> For now but 6 or so months from now all bets are off, the vaxx effects wane.


huh? so the vaxxed won't die in 5 years?

also somebody call @Trombonista


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 6, 2021)

So even If all this is true, why should I specifically trust you and your sources


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Im lazy.


Both physically and mentally it seems.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> The videos claim the people were vaxxed, it is very disturbing.


Well you showed me these videos before and all of them lack context and even at least few of them are questionable. Once again, you said the videos *claimed* but you didn't bother to go further into it until I pointed them out. I can might as well find some video of someone shaking, and I slap on a title that says "Deathvax person shaking" and you'd believe it and anyone who dares to defy it in the comments gets downrated because that was actually happening in BitChute.



Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm no scientist


Scientists are paid by Big Pharma Boe Xiden Big Brother for every deathvax they got so fuck them 



Dude Vaccines said:


> I suck and giving clear consise info.


Then perhaps actually show us links other than from The Gateway Pundit unless you can actually convince us why you think the site which gained $1.1 million dollars via Google Ad Revenue is reputable.



Dude Vaccines said:


> For now but 6 or so months from now all bets are off, the vaxx effects wane.


I doubt it because I guarantee even after a year, you'd still continue the bet like a broken record.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Money talks friend, they are being paid by Big Pharma to push the vaxx and claim it is safe.


Where does the budget for this big ass payout come from? Are all the countries in the world in on this too??


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> typing is hard, and Im lazy.


Then how are we supposed to trust you as a reputable source if you can't type?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Please note that Covid has been mutating for 2 years now as stated before viruses tend to become more transmissible but less deadly over time.


Based off that scientific models? 


Dude Vaccines said:


> I think if the unvaxxed get it so long as they are young (under 50) and in good health they should easily overcome it.


See above.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 6, 2021)

snailslime said:


> huh? so the vaxxed won't die in 5 years?
> 
> also somebody call @Trombonista






注射注射GOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

snailslime said:


> huh? so the vaxxed won't die in 5 years?
> 
> also somebody call @Trombonista


No what will happen is it turns of a persons killer Tcells.  When the vaxx effects wane the person will have 0 defence to covid or even the common cold.  On the other hand one of the biggest concerns is that vaxx will cause people to get Antibody Dependant Enhancement, the shots wreak the immune sytem but while it still exsists it is over primed, leading to soft tissue swelling, the body attacking itself.  The animals trials started fine but later all of them died due to ADE.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No what will happen is it turns of a persons killer Tcells.  When the vaxx effects wane the person will have 0 defence to covid or even the common cold.  On the other hand one of the biggest concerns is that vaxx will cause people to get Antibody Dependant Enhancement, the shots wreak the immune sytem but while it still exsists it is over primed, leading to soft tissue swelling, the body attacking itself.  The animals trials started fine but later all of them died due to ADE.


i know anecdotal evidence is practically useless in real science, but since we're not _really_ arguing science here anyway can you explain to me why all the vaxxed people i know didn't catch covid while the unvaxxed people they were surrounded by did?

my vaxxed friend's (she didn't get covid from me when i was sick around her) unvaxxed mother just got covid too. but her vaxxed father didn't.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No what will happen is it turns of a persons killer Tcells.  When the vaxx effects wane the person will have 0 defence to covid or even the common cold.  On the other hand one of the biggest concerns is that vaxx will cause people to get Antibody Dependant Enhancement, the shots wreak the immune sytem but while it still exsists it is over primed, leading to soft tissue swelling, the body attacking itself.  The animals trials started fine but later all of them died due to ADE.


I'm willing to bet you don't even understand what you're typing anymore.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Im done for the evening regarding this, will post again tomorrow.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 6, 2021)

Please come back with some sources and take your pills


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Im done for the evening regarding this, will post again tomorrow.


don't forget to get your free vax at CVS pharmacy


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No what will happen is it turns of a persons killer Tcells.


And these cells do what exactly? 


Dude Vaccines said:


> On the other hand one of the biggest concerns is that vaxx will cause people to get Antibody Dependant Enhancement, the shots wreak the immune sytem but while it still exsists it is over primed, leading to soft tissue swelling, the body attacking itself.


This happened as an after effect of the virus before the vaccine was even introduced. Covid toes bro....


Dude Vaccines said:


> Im done for the evening regarding this, will post again tomorrow.


Drink some water and read an actual medical book with real science.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I'm a just sperg on the internet I'm no scientist,  I suck and giving clear consise info.



/closethread


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Im done for the evening regarding this, will post again tomorrow.


i'm sure it will be compelling and amazing, as usual. have you considered making a video? i mean it's not like your facedox is a big secret anymore. and it might make things easier to get across if you don't have to type. something to consider

try to keep it under 20 minutes, tho, ok? you know how the kids with their nintendo games and baseball cards have the low attention spans.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i'm sure it will be compelling and amazing, as usual. have you considered making a video? i mean it's not like your facedox is a big secret anymore. and it might make things easier to get across if you don't have to type. something to consider
> 
> try to keep it under 20 minutes, tho, ok? you know how the kids with their nintendo games and baseball cards have the low attention spans.


Truth is I am a coward, I fear my gov would come after me if I said what I say here on video.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 6, 2021)

just upload it here, if you're not afraid of typing it here then it should be ok, right?


----------



## snailslime (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Truth is I am a coward, I fear my gov would come after me if I said what I say here on video.


you're canadian


----------



## Stardust (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Truth is I am a coward, I fear my gov would come after me if I said what I say here on video.



Your government already knows who you are, and where you live.  You're posting on the internet.  

The New World Order is coming for you, @Dude Vaccines, and when they do, it will be a _handicap_ match - you vs The Outsiders.  Not because it's 2 on 1, but because you are reetarded!

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan, this work for you, BROTHER?!


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Truth is I am a coward, I fear my gov would come after me if I said what I say here on video.


Good.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2021)

This dude is fun if not sad.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2021)

frankly, i just want to see if he can say all this shit with a straight face.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> frankly, i just want to see if he can say all this shit with a *straight* face.



Impossible.  He's a fag.


Edit: @round robin, why do you support @Dude Vaccines? Maybe you could debate for him!


----------



## Look over there (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude vaccines isn't right about everything.  Maybe not even 50% right.

But he's more right than any of his detractors.

(last post in this thread,  have fun).


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 7, 2021)

Vaccines kinda suck.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> typing is hard, and Im lazy.


Buy yourself a very nice keyboard and a lot of adderall.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

And a gun, buy a gun


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm just here for the hate.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> And a gun, buy a gun


Now you put his doctors at risk.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 7, 2021)

Jenny McCarthy is that you?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> they are being paid by Big Pharma to push the vaxx and claim it is safe.


When does this happen and how? I always wonder. If you're one of the students in a doctoral program or a student assisting with the study, do you get approached beforehand with a suitcase full of money? Or is it just the study "leaders" who get it and if so, how do they make sure none of the dozens of people involved in data gathering and peer review blab?

My best friend works in international sales at one of the larger pharmaceutical companies, and a major issue with this pandemic for them is, is that it is killing off a ton of people with pre-existing and/or chronic conditions; Those people usually need a lot of medicine and thus make them a lot of money.
Or as he put it to me:

"There's a decline in purchases in a lot of groups that can't choose whether or not they WANT these products - if they're alive, that is"

This is why his and various other companies make very little on covid related products and offer them close to cost. It is in their interest to get this pandemic done with because it's mostly fatal to the populace that consumes the largest amounts of pharmaceuticals (sub-35 death rate is basically a non-issue).

The only  group that makes them bank consistently aside from these chronic patients is reetards that go in for "natural healing" and buy various supplements and homeopathic medicine (ie sugar pills) because those cost pennies to produce (and nothing in R&D) and yet sell at all sorts of price point. Man, bitchute viewers probably buy a lot of that shit.


Dude Vaccines said:


> The animals trials started fine but later all of them died due to ADE.


Source? Or is the source "someone said so on Bitchute"?



Dude Vaccines said:


> ruth is I am a coward, I fear my gov would come after me if I said what I say here on video.


The kiwi farms is nearing the six figures for members and has many more lurkers. Anything you write here is potentially read by thousands already - as you probably do not use a VPN, it is already traceable. Making an informative (HAH!) video about your views, even if the scenario you believe is true, is no different from putting it in writing - so go for it. 
Also how come they don't come for people like the gateway pundit who make 7 figures in ad rev with this stuff?


----------



## redcent (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Ok thank God they have them, they will have to use them it seems Feb 1st if the vote goes through the unvaxxed will be forcibly vaxxed, throwing their Nuremburg rights out the window.  We are living in World War 3, all of the gov'ts of the world have agreed to kill their populations with the bioweapon injections/endless lockdowns.  America is in a good place because of its strong Consitution especially the right to bare arms.  Manditory vaccination or confinment in quarentine camps (which are already in operation in Australia) won't fly in the USA.  I'm rooting for America if they can shake off these evil global plots (UN Agenda 21, reduce the worlds pop to 500 million and The Great Reset, the NWO no rights no privacy no ownership including your own body) the world has a real chance too as well and to bring the perpatrators to justice.  Think Nuremberg 2.0 but MUCH bigger than the first.


But I like vaccine mandates. I feel safe with them. I do not think you however are safe. You're just a fuckwit who wants to play pretend conspiracy hoping for an excuse to attack someone like those rioters, or knowing Yankees probably an excuse to shoot someone while feeling self righteous about them.

You don't like vaccines go live in Africa in the middle of an ebola outbreak. Or go fuck the most diseased whore without a condom. I'm sick of conspiratards like you. You like guns so much give yourself a mouthwash with one.  I'd dump you in a vat of graphene myself just to shut your bullshit mouth up but that shits too expensive to waste of a low life loser like you


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't really take people like OP seriously and it's not for the weird stuff they claim, it's for claiming this weird stuff and still living a normal life.

If OP truly believed this stuff that he claims, if he was really serious about any of it, he'd not sit here and talk about it online, he'd be selling all his possessions, cash in every check and haul ass. Either to hunker down inna woods or by going abroad to some place that might afford him the freedom he supposedly lacks in Canada. Plenty of shitholes that have barely any infrastucture or governmental system, where no one could touch him.

He thinks there is a vast global conspiracy of the "elites", the big governments and big companies and they all want to kill off the majority of humans. The goals that they have according to OP and the methods they employ means there is basically no escape while he continues on with his life as he does and he will become a casualty of this conspiracy sooner or later (rather sooner, tbh, when he's posting about it online).

It's not "this vast global conspiracy wants to take my money and force me to work harder" or "they want to instill in me ideologies that I find unacceptable", it's downright "the vast global conspiracy wants to kill me and everyone around me."

..._ and still_, he just shitposts on KF? Nah, this guy does not believe what he is saying. Not truly, anyway. If he did, he'd be in hiding somewhere, stocking up on fertilizer or something. But he isn't. That tells me everything I need to know about his conviction regarding his own views.



Bloitzhole said:


> My best friend works in international sales at one of the larger pharmaceutical companies, and a major issue with this pandemic for them is, is that it is killing off a ton of people with pre-existing and/or chronic conditions; Those people usually need a lot of medicine and thus make them a lot of money.


I never even considered that. The whole shishkabibble about Big Dick Pharma cashing in on the Covid scare does kinda fall flat when you consider that Corona kills off their cash-cows.


José Mourinho said:


> I doubt it because I guarantee even after a year, you'd still continue the bet like a broken record.


The German QAnon scene has a very weird overlap with the Reichsbürger (German version of Sovereign Citizens), who believe that SHAEF is still in charge of Germany, Germany is actually a type of LLC company and not a nation, the German passport is actually a registration card for a company under your name that the Germany LLC is running illegally and they believe the laws and regulations of 1919 are still in place. Yeah, it's every bit as stupid as it sounds.

These QAnon Reichsbürger spergs spent the entire last 2 years going on and on about how Trump would free the Germans from the yoke of the SHAEF and incarcerate Merkel and her entire phony government. Many gloated about being in charge soon and how those that didn't join the side of Trump would find themselves on the end of a rope dangling from a lamppost for being traitors.

There was a period of at least 6 months, where they announced monthly that "soon" it'll all go down. First it was March 12th, then April the 20th and so on. Every. Single. Time. These faggots announced the new date with utmost confidence, making excuses why nothing happened at the prior date or pretended that something did happen, we just didn't see the effects yet due to LÜGENPRESSE not talking about how Hamburg, Kiel and Hannover had already been taken by allied troops or some shit. Merkel contracted Covid and went into quarantine, so did a few other politicians. Of course that was just coverup for Merkel and her phony cronies being sent to Guantanamo. Her next TV appearance was just a video, so that must have been recorded before and she was clearly in Gitmo. Then she made public appearances, so... uh... body double? Or she had sold out to Trump? Or something I guess?
When Trump failed to get elected, they fell into some disarray, then claimed that his grand TRUE and HONEST taking of power would be after Biden's inauguration, then there was January the 6th with all its mayhem but in the end, it was just a big nothingburger and they were proven wrong for the thousandth time. Still: SHAEF is totally real guise, Trump is totally going to free Germany guise, just you wait, the QAnon crowd will be in charge guise!

The point that I am making is that people like the QAnon Reichsbürger and OP come up with tall tales about something like these imaginary vaccination effects. They are proven wrong time and time again, but they make poor and flimsy excuses or they just avoid the topic altogether. They can never be wrong, cause that runs against their headcanon of being an enlightened, wise elite that stands against the majority of sheeple.

At no point will the OP *ever* admit to being wrong, no matter how conclusively disproven any of his claims are going to be. 10 years in the future, he will sit in his shitty apartment, with his deadend low-pay job, unhappy with his lonely life, still cling to this anti-vax delusion and go "The mass death of vaccinated people is going to start soon.... _aaaaaaaaaany _minute now!"
He'll have picked up some new and exciting conspiracy theories up until then though, to round out his system of weird believes.

Though admittedly, this seems less like a regular guy believing weird shit and more like a mentally sick person suffering from delusions


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Dec 7, 2021)

thanks to vaccines, i can now see that 5g radiowaves are in fact a shade of magenta-orange and not, as I was led to believe, an eclectic neon green

start a podcast dudeweed, the world needs it


----------



## byuu (Dec 7, 2021)

Why do the elites want to depopulate the Earth so bad anyway?
That just kills most of the consoomers and wageslaves they require for the endless economic growth their whole system is based on.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 7, 2021)

byuu said:


> Why do the elites want to depopulate the Earth so bad anyway?
> That just kills most of the consoomers and wageslaves they require for the endless economic growth their whole system is based on.


_Something someting_ great reset, _something someting_ DA JOOS.

Incidently, the only person I know, that buys into this great reset bullshit, is a guy who has a poorly paid no-perspective job that he chooses to do part time, lives under rather substandard circumstances and doesn't have any kind of money in the bank... yet he is fucking obsessed with the economy being ruined on purpose by "the elites" for no fucking reason for totally not bullshit reasons. He's also obsessed with "ashkenazi jews" for rather obvious reasons. I think ihe buys into all this shit cause he's living under precarious circumstances and maybe he takes comfort in assuming that's going to be what everyone else will be like after the great reset, too. Misery loves company, after all.
Don't get me wrong, he's a great guy and a very close friend, but boy oh fucking boy, he's fertile grounds for quite a lot of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Dec 7, 2021)

byuu said:


> Why do the elites want to depopulate the Earth so bad anyway?


furries and I don't want this to be a single-word reply


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, which Burger King dumpster were you conceived in? Will you be living out of that same one, come the vaccine apocalypse?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

So if the the vaccine is supposed to depopulate the Earth, that would be a shitty idea because...

With more people dying, companies would sell less products since the demand isn't there. With that in mind many companies would go bankrupt, would have to lay off hundreds of staff to try to at least break even since that comfy money stream is no longer there.
Those companies that require resources, well guess what? Those people who worked on the mines, forests, oil rigs, I guess they die too and well, that would essentially mean less supply for the products they sell.
If a good portion of the population dies, less money overall to support governments. Taxes would have to go to insane levels to recuperate the country since again, less people living, less money, less taxes, less products being purchased=government would go to shit.
With this in mind. Those farmers right? The people we actually need to survive? Well who are they going to sell all those food to? They have built their farms so they can make money, if less people are alive, less people to buy food. Less food would mean farmers would essentially not make any money since their current farms are supposed to equal the demand for those products. They rely entirely on the population to succeed. 
Those elites would basically eat shit because everything around them would turn to shit. Everything they could've possibly wanted would be unfulfilled because of the global conspiracy of killing millions if not billions of people for reasons which make no fucking sense because again, the world relies on the current population to be successful.
Maybe it doesn't make sense what I explained, but it's something to think about whenever somebody says the NWO is trying to kill a good portion of the world, and that good portion happens to be scientists, engineers, inventors, investors, entrepreneurs, rich C.E.Os, and the working class.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> So if the the vaccine is supposed to depopulate the Earth, that would be a shitty idea because...
> 
> With more people dying, companies would sell less products since the demand isn't there. With that in mind many companies would go bankrupt, would have to lay off hundreds of staff to try to at least break even since that comfy money stream is no longer there.
> Those companies that require resources, well guess what? Those people who worked on the mines, forests, oil rigs, I guess they die too and well, that would essentially mean less supply for the products they sell.
> ...


Really, if someone wanted to save the earth by depopulating large swathes of it, they'd start with India, China and Africa. Their per capita use of resources is smaller than that of the Western world, but they produce by far the greatest issues for the environment. The amount of literal, unfiltered human shit that goes down the Ganges alone is killing the ocean around it.

And the people who would be powerful enough to do any of this kind of stuff have the disadvantage that they are part of the economic cycles that they ruin. It's only half as much fun to be super rich when the rest of the world has devolved into pure Mad Max chaos, which means your awesome lifestyle won't keep up for long either.
What, does anyone expect these super rich clowns to knit their own socks, produce their own lightbulbs and so on? No matter how filthy rich you are, you need mundane products, too. On top of that, a shitton of luxury goods would cease to exist without the average market that supplies the luxury market with goods and services that they need to operate. Without the infrastructure to move all this shit, you also lack the ability to obtain those desirable luxury goods, even if they can be produced (which they can't).
In short, it is in the best interest of these elusive elites to not rock the boat and just spent their days with doing whatever it is they do.

tl;dr: This great reset/planned speciocide nonsense only makes sense to people who have literally no understanding of how the world works and who clearly lack the ability or intention to think things through.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 7, 2021)

I haven't gotten the vaccine, because it takes more effort than I am scared of dying.

But this thread may make me get jabbed.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I have seen people die from these injections, anyone trying to inject me with it I will kill.  Its a bio-weapon, it makes people produce the variants, your body constantly shit out bits of the virus.  It leaks and makes unvaccinated sick (bleeding, rashes, misscarriages from just being around the vaxxed for long peroids).  It's ironic that Ride decided to use a heart for my profile, these bio-weapons, spike proteins and graphene oxide attack the vaxxed organs esspecially the heart, reproductive systems.  You now see more and more soccer players having heartattacks during games.


Hello Francis E. Dec


Just A Butt said:


> stop spelling it like that


DOXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXED


Sped Xing said:


> I haven't gotten the vaccine, because it takes more effort than I am scared of dying.
> 
> But this thread may make me get jabbed.


Spite is the biggest motivating factor in human history, hell that is part of the reason those shitty pro vax tiktoks did the most damage to that shit then anything involving the debate on if they are safe or not.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 7, 2021)

Why do so many of the anti-Covid-vaxxers doublepost?


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> Why do so many of the anti-Covid-vaxxers doublepost?


using the edit button is like Vaxinating a post bro


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 7, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Source? Or is the source "someone said so on Bitchute"?


It's likely the latter or the voices in his head


----------



## draggs (Dec 7, 2021)

My parents got vaxxed this January, it's been almost a year and they still aren't dead, at this rate I'm not gonna inherit their estate until I'm in my 50s or some bullshit, dammit @Dude Vaccines I was promised by you that the holocaust-vax was gonna solve problems like this


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

draggs said:


> My parents got vaxxed this January, it's been almost a year and they still aren't dead, at this rate I'm not gonna inherit their estate until I'm in my 50s or some bullshit, dammit @Dude Vaccines I was promised by you that the holocaust-vax was gonna solve problems like this


you should have just let the boomer remover do it's job, now look at what you have done


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

draggs said:


> My parents got vaxxed this January, it's been almost a year and they still aren't dead, at this rate I'm not gonna inherit their estate until I'm in my 50s or some bullshit, dammit @Dude Vaccines I was promised by you that the holocaust-vax was gonna solve problems like this


Do you hate them that much?  I have completely opposite views to my family but I love and cherish them.  They made you, you should be thankful to them.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Do you hate them that much?  I have completely opposite views to my family but I love and cherish them.  They made you, you should be thankful to them.


you not knowing what jokes are goes a long way towards explaining all of this


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines I just skimmed this thread. Despite already receiving an exemption, I'm scheduling a jab right now in an effort to make every life desicion opposite of you. I need to make sure I don't end up this retarded.

Please tell me you're a tranny so I don't have to cut my dick off.


----------



## draggs (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Do you hate them that much?  I have completely opposite views to my family but I love and cherish them.  They made you, you should be thankful to them.


Look the issue is not me here the issue is expectations were raised timetables were produced and it was all a joke and I'm not happy with you about it. What good is this fucking vaccine if it won't kill 95% of humans like you said it would


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines do you believe in seatbelts?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

Maybe @Dude Vaccines hates vaccines so much because it gave him autism, hence why he’s so unbelievably stupid and has a burning hatred towards jabs.


----------



## Celestine (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines also wondering your opinion on polio/TB, sicknesses that were virtually eradicated thanks to vaccines


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Maybe @Dude Vaccines hates vaccines so much because it gave him autism, hence why he’s so unbelievably stupid and has a burning hatred towards jabs.


Hey now, let's be nice to the autismos. Plenty of them are more functional than this.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Hey now, let's be nice to the autismos. Plenty of them are more functional than this.


So he’a got super autism?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> So he’a got super autism?


Worse, ass-burgers.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Worse, ass-burgers.


He has CWC-like powers of thought.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 7, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> View attachment 2779577




Twinses


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 7, 2021)

The whole depopulation thing is based on needing to have just 5,000 people survive or some similar low number so the earth has time to heal. This is something believed across all sides of the political spectrum for different reasons.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Dec 7, 2021)

Malthusianism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 7, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> The whole depopulation thing is based on needing to have just 5,000 people survive or some similar low number so the earth has time to heal. This is something believed across all sides of the political spectrum for different reasons.


It is something believed by no one except maybe Extinction Rebellion weirdos who are taken seriously by precisely 0 people that have any economic or political power whatsoever.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> This is something believed across all sides of the political spectrum for different reasons.


Saying all sides believe it is pointless when you're just referring to the schizos on both sides.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 7, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Saying all sides believe it is pointless when you're just referring to the schizos on both sides.


Still technically both sides


----------



## Wood (Dec 7, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> @Dude Vaccines do you believe in seatbelts?


yeah, I'm wearing 14 seatbelts right now.
- wear a seatbelt to save grandma
- seatbelts prevent traffic accidents
- we must lock down all traffic until everyone wears their seatbelt


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

Here is a video from Stew Peters about children having life altering adverse effects from these injections.









						Stew Peters With Dr. Jane Ruby - First Responders: Audio Rescue of 11 YR Old Collapse After Jab!
					

Murder of Children Begins: First Responders: Audio Rescue of 11 YR Old Collapse After Jab!  Credit to Stew Peters  It’s sad enough seeing covid vaccines in adults who believed lies they were told, or who had to choose between the shot or losing thei…




					www.bitchute.com
				




Children esspecially young boys are having myocarditis, ie heart muscle death.  Those that get it have only a 20% chance to surive for 5 years.  God save us.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Dec 7, 2021)

Look over there said:


> Dude vaccines isn't right about everything.  Maybe not even 50% right.
> 
> But he's more right than any of his detractors.
> 
> (last post in this thread,  have fun).


Dude vaccines is a complete nutjob and the only thing he's right about is vaccine mandates. People should be able to make their own choices about their health without fear of losing their job. They are legitimate reasons not to get vaccinated but that doesn't mean there's some grand conspiracy around it. It's government overreach. That's it.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is a video from Stew Peters about children having life altering adverse effects from these injections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll definitely trust this. In fact, I paid more attention to the lady who had a greenscreen behind her than the message of “children starting to be murdered.”


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

Johnson and Johnson vaccine gone bad! Healthy 39 yr old mother of 3 children!
					

Video taken from Covid Vaccine Injuries. - Why do people take this poison? Why?! - Caption of video: “Johnson and Johnson vaccine gone bad. Healthy 39 yr old mother of 3 children. She is my sister and went into cardiac arrest 4 times.”  Telegram: …




					www.bitchute.com
				




Young or old it doesn't matter nor the vaxx brand these shots fuck up people's hearts.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2021)

The Repeated Meme said:


> Dude vaccines is a complete nutjob and the only thing he's right about is vaccine mandates. People should be able to make their own choices about their health without fear of losing their job. They are legitimate reasons not to get vaccinated but that doesn't mean there's some grand conspiracy around it. It's government overreach. That's it.


But that's not what HE'S saying.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Young or old it doesn't matter nor the vaxx brand these shots fuck up people's hearts.


Valentine's Day will never be the same.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

Here is a website devoted to those sharing their covid19 vaccine adverse reaction stories.









						1000 COVID Stories
					

Share Your Story



					1000covidstories.com
				




Here is America's Frontline Doctors, an agency devoted to spreading the truth about the vaxx and alternative treatments like hqc, ivermectin ect.









						Home | America's Frontline Doctors
					

Medical And Legal Resources To Defend Your Freedom ... Advocates for Liberty, Health, and Justice. Join Us.…




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2021)

I thought weed made people chill.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is a video from Stew Peters about children having life altering adverse effects from these injections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if I took everything else you said at face value, how did you come to the 20% in 5 years number.

Oh right the voices lmao.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Even if I took everything else you said at face value, how did you come to the 20% in 5 years number.
> 
> Oh right the voices lmao.


No that is what a Dr. said in another video, mind being a little less nasty?


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Dec 7, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I thought weed made people chill.


Just as any form of more mainstream medication will always have extreme reactions within some incredibly ancillary slice of the population, so too should we assume that there are some people out there whose systems will have curious and dramatic results when mixed with something so otherwise milquetoast as heh huh heh w33d. 

Of course, it's a little more pronounced among the former category - as someone having a reaction to a medical necessity is more troublesome than someone who doesn't want to work reminding the world of it with a little more eccentric of gusto.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 7, 2021)

Will get a new jab in 2 weeks


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

The Repeated Meme said:


> Dude vaccines is a complete nutjob and the only thing he's right about is vaccine mandates. People should be able to make their own choices about their health without fear of losing their job. They are legitimate reasons not to get vaccinated but that doesn't mean there's some grand conspiracy around it. It's government overreach. That's it.


I wish it was just overeach but it is not, everything happening for the past 2 years is part of The Great Reset.  Covid/Climate Change are being used to implement the New World Order.  By 2030 you will Own Nothing, Have No Privacy and be Happy, as per Klaus Scwab of The World Economic Forum. 

Think a bio-security state where you are monitored all the times, the gov't tells you what and how much you can buy, were to go ect.  You own nothing you rent everything, you have to get injected with a new vaxx every 2 or 3 months, you live in a pod, you eat bugs.  You live like a feudal pessant while the rich fly around in their fancy jets and do wtf they want.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> New World Order





Dude Vaccines said:


> By 2030 you will Own Nothing, Have No Privacy and be Happy, as per Klaus Scwab of The World Economic Forum.





Dude Vaccines said:


> monitored all the times





Dude Vaccines said:


> you live in a pod, you eat bugs





Dude Vaccines said:


> The Great Reset


@The Repeated Meme yep, you’re right. He checks off every box of being a nutjob.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 7, 2021)

well this is all God's will, you take it up with him.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 7, 2021)

Consider Lizards said:


> well this is all God's will, you take it up with him.


You mean the God of. . . Israel?


----------



## redcent (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No that is what a Dr. said in another video, mind being a little less nasty?


No, fucktard. This is kiwi farms. You come here expecting to win people over with your bullshit? This is a place to laugh at nutjobs, and now you're the nutjobs. 

You are in the worst place imaginable to choose to get on your soap box. Once you are a lolcow no one listens to you. If you had a lick if common sense, you'd cut your losses here, realise you'd never win anyone over and buzz off to some other dump before someone here digs into your dox and your stash of furry porn

Tl:dr - piss off


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 7, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You mean the God of. . . Israel?


You knows it.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> No that is what a Dr. said in another video, mind being a little less nasty?


No.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

redcent said:


> No, fucktard. This is kiwi farms. You come here expecting to win people over with your bullshit? This is a place to laugh at nutjobs, and now you're the nutjobs.
> 
> You are in the worst place imaginable to choose to get on your soap box. Once you are a lolcow no one listens to you. If you had a lick if common sense, you'd cut your losses here, realise you'd never win anyone over and buzz off to some other dump before someone here digs into your dox and your stash of furry porn
> 
> Tl:dr - piss off


God damn it man, you're not supposed to tell him this until we have the dox AND the furry porn. Now I've got a folder of hyper dog cocks sitting on my desktop for no reason.



Dude Vaccines said:


> No that is what a Dr. said in another video, mind being a little less nasty?


I'm normally not nasty to other kiwis, but you're acting like a low quality shitposter. If you're being serious, you come across as genuine esl schizo. It's not even entirely the content of what you're saying, because I also hate a lot of this vaccine bs and think the elite want to shove us in pods, but the way you are conveying it. If you are posting earnestly, stop, chill out for a bit, reflect on what you did wrong here, and come back later. Otherwise you're going to keep digging your hole until you get your own thread,

This is the end of me extending the olive branch, now back to bullying. Schizo.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Dec 7, 2021)

I almost wish the vaccine would kill me this thread is so retarded


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> devoted to those sharing their covid19 vaccine adverse reaction stories


you don't think that by its very nature that it might not be a great place to look for objective information? 
also stop posting bitchute links unless they're you reading me poetry or some shit


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines show us your millimeter peter.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> @The Repeated Meme yep, you’re right. He checks off every box of being a nutjob.


I am not.  We have a Deep Thought thread about it.  The great reset is real.  When have governments not used crisses to gain more power? 






						The Great Reset | World Economic Forum Megathread
					

Let us, for a moment, direct the Eye of Sauron onto a new ringbearer.    The Great Reset as an ideology got, as far as I can tell, its start innocently enough as a book published in 2010 in light of the 2008 recession, written by Richard Florida. Richard is an urban studies theorist, head and...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 7, 2021)

This was a widely accepted opinion a couple months ago on the farms. Oh, how the times have changed...


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 7, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> This was a widely accepted opinion a couple months ago on the farms. Oh, how the times have changed...


It still is, he's just being a complete mong about it.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for moving this out of supporters, mods.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 7, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> Now I've got a folder of hyper dog cocks sitting on my desktop for no reason.


Who needs a reason?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 7, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, what is your opinion of Filipinos?


----------



## glib (Dec 7, 2021)

1. Covid came out of Gain of Function research in Wuhan.
2. The vaccines are actually gene therapy that could only be handed out in a state of emergency, as explained by the FDA.
3. The virus itself is treatable with things like Monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, HCQ, Vitamin C/D, and already available drugs, as proven by various countries that are employing those methods.
4. The gene therapy injections do not prevent infection, they do not prevent spreading the virus. They promote the production of a spike protein. That is their stated function.
5. The manufacturers themselves have submitted data that proves they cause heart problems.
6. The gene therapies were not tested as much as "classic" vaccines, which is part of why the current jabs are not approved, and can only be given in a stated emergency, which is why we are still having lockdowns.
7. The vaccine pass and mandates are authoritarian, and the intention is to have them used to create an ID system with potential for social credit, and to take away the previous conception of rights as we knew beforehand.
8. Vaccinated populations can still get "variants" which have not been proven outside of "in silico", and there is not a test to detect these variants.
9. The maker of the PCR test thought they were being used wrong.
10. Robert Malone, one of the foremost voices in mRNA virology is against the jab.
11. It has been proven that the masks which are mandated do not prevent covid, but can promote candida and bacterial pneumonia.
12. Flu cases have dropped while COVID has gone up, which is suspicious considering that the PCR test during this time period has been unable to differentiate between covid and other diseases.
13. The mandates for the experimental therapy break the nuremburg code.
14. The idea of taking someones job for not getting an experimental therapy is immoral.
15. Natural immunity from recovery is better than the jab
16. You have a very low likelihood of dying from COVID
17. Mechanical ventilation has a negative effect on the lungs that can lead to lung failure, and scarring.
18. Remdesivir has a negative impact on the kidneys and can cause organ damage.
19. The COVID tests have proven to give many false positives including testing tap water, and african fruits.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

glib said:


> 1. Covid came out of Gain of Function research in Wuhan.
> 2. The vaccines are actually gene therapy that could only be handed out in a state of emergency, as explained by the FDA.
> 3. The virus itself is treatable with things like Monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, HCQ, Vitamin C/D, and already available drugs, as proven by various countries that are employing those methods.
> 4. The gene therapy injections do not prevent infection, they do not prevent spreading the virus. They promote the production of a spike protein. That is their stated function.
> ...


----------



## Psychotron (Dec 7, 2021)

It's only a jab, it's only a shower.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 7, 2021)

glib said:


> 19. The COVID tests have proven to give many false positives including testing tap water, and african fruits.


Bold of you to assume they're false positives.


----------



## thisighuf (Dec 7, 2021)

What's wrong with getting the jabs? The potassium chloride shot I heard works, It's known to immediately get rid of the virus and I went to go get it a few days ago, Fell asleep for a couple days as it worked to get the covid out of my body and I awoken after I got my adrenaline shot to follow it up, Now I'm fully vaxxed.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 7, 2021)

glib said:


> 1. Covid came out of Gain of Function research in Wuhan.
> 2. The vaccines are actually gene therapy that could only be handed out in a state of emergency, as explained by the FDA.
> 3. The virus itself is treatable with things like Monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, HCQ, Vitamin C/D, and already available drugs, as proven by various countries that are employing those methods.
> 4. The gene therapy injections do not prevent infection, they do not prevent spreading the virus. They promote the production of a spike protein. That is their stated function.
> ...


Ha! Nice one! For a second there I thought you were…
Joking…


----------



## glib (Dec 7, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


>


1. Covid came out of Gain of Function research in Wuhan.






						Fox News Op-Ed: Sen. Rand Paul, MD: "NIH lied and continues to lie about 'gain of function' research and COVID" | Senator Rand Paul
					






					www.paul.senate.gov
				




2. The vaccines are actually gene therapy that could only be handed out in a state of emergency, as explained by the FDA.









						Bayer executive says covid mRNA shots are "gene therapy" falsely marketed as "vaccines"
					

Stefan Oelrich, the president of Bayer's pharmaceuticals division, admitted to international "experts" during a recent globalist health conference that both of the mRNA (messenger RNA) "vaccines" from Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna are not vaccines at all, but rather "cell




					www.naturalnews.com
				





3. The virus itself is treatable with things like Monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin, HCQ, Vitamin C/D, and already available drugs, as proven by various countries that are employing those methods.









						UPMC and Pitt Provide Outpatient COVID-19 Treatment Results
					

The OPTIMISE-C19 trail led to a 7.5-fold increase in patients receiving monoclonal antibodies.




					www.upmc.com
				












						UPMC OPTIMISE-C19 Trial, a COVID-19 Study - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov
					

UPMC OPTIMISE-C19 Trial, a COVID-19 Study - Full Text View.




					clinicaltrials.gov
				












						Dana White says he took his COVID-19 treatment cues from Joe Rogan
					

The UFC president asked his longtime friend for help him in dealing with the virus. Rogan's prescription included the controversial ivermectin.



					www.sportingnews.com
				




4. The gene therapy injections do not prevent infection, they do not prevent spreading the virus. They promote the production of a spike protein. That is their stated function.









						Three New studies find the Covid-19 Vaccines do not work | Principia Scientific Intl.
					

Three New studies find the Covid-19 Vaccines do not work




					principia-scientific.com
				




5. The manufacturers themselves have submitted data that proves they cause heart problems.









						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				






			Myocarditis and pericarditis in association with COVID-19 mRNA-vaccination: cases from a regional pharmacovigilance centre | Istampoulouoglou | Global Cardiology Science and Practice
		










						Pfizer's Clinical Trial data strongly indicates their Covid-19 Vaccine causes the recipient to develop Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome
					

I have discovered some extremely concerning findings in the Pfizer Phase I-II-III clinical trial data. The Sepsis death rate in the 21,926 double vaccinated gro




					dailyexpose.uk
				




6. The gene therapies were not tested as much as "classic" vaccines, which is part of why the current jabs are not approved, and can only be given in a stated emergency, which is why we are still having lockdowns.

Vaccines are usually tested many years through different trial phases. Not one or two and then brought out for phase IV like the new ones.









						Vaccine Development, Testing, and Regulation | History of Vaccines
					

Vaccine development is a long, complex process, often lasting 10-15 years and involving a combination of public and private involvement.…




					www.historyofvaccines.org
				












						Covid-19: Researcher blows the whistle on data integrity issues in Pfizer’s vaccine trial
					

Revelations of poor practices at a contract research company helping to carry out Pfizer’s pivotal covid-19 vaccine trial raise questions about data integrity and regulatory oversight. Paul D Thacker reports  In autumn 2020 Pfizer’s chairman and chief executive, Albert Bourla, released an open...




					www.bmj.com
				




7. The vaccine pass and mandates are authoritarian, and the intention is to have them used to create an ID system with potential for social credit, and to take away the previous conception of rights as we knew beforehand.

This is my opinion and speculation. Why would authoritarians want to give up the ability to control?

8. Vaccinated populations can still get "variants" which have not been proven outside of "in silico", and there is not a test to detect these variants. 









						Vaccines Not as Effective Against Delta Variant, say CDC Data
					

CDC data cut to the heart of just how much protection COVID-19 vaccines offer infection preventionists (IPs) and other health care professionals on the frontlines from the delta variant.



					www.infectioncontroltoday.com
				












						WSJ News Exclusive | Omicron Risks Infecting Vaccinated People but May Not Cause Them Severe Illness
					

The Omicron variant could lead to more infections among vaccinated people, according to several scientists, but some said there were reasons to believe the shots would protect against severe disease.




					www.wsj.com
				












						First known U.S. Omicron case found in fully vaccinated overseas traveler
					

The United States on Wednesday identified its first known COVID case caused by the Omicron variant, discovered in a fully vaccinated patient who traveled to South Africa, as scientists continue to study the risks the new version could pose.




					www.reuters.com
				




9. The maker of the PCR test thought they were being used wrong.






10. Robert Malone, one of the foremost voices in mRNA virology is against the jab.









						Inventor of mRNA banned by the New England Journal of Medicine
					

Today, a new level of totalitarianism was reached when Dr. Robert Malone was banned from reading the New England Journal of Medicine.




					www.thedesertreview.com
				












						mRNA Vaccine Trailblazer Dr. Robert Malone Joins The Unity Project as Chief Medical & Regulatory Officer
					

/PRNewswire/ -- The Unity Project announced today that Dr. Robert Malone, MD, MS, has been named the organization's chief medical and regulatory officer. Dr....




					www.prnewswire.com
				








11. It has been proven that the masks which are mandated do not prevent covid, but can promote candida and bacterial pneumonia.









						Revisiting the Bangladesh Mask RCT | Principia Scientific Intl.
					

How effective are masks in Bangladesh?




					principia-scientific.com
				












						Cloth Masks Are Useless Against COVID-19
					

Lisa Brosseau, ScD: "What we’re seeing is a lot of magical thinking. A lot of wishful thinking. Cloth masks are wishful thinking."



					www.infectioncontroltoday.com
				




12. Flu cases have dropped while COVID has gone up, which is suspicious considering that the PCR test during this time period has been unable to differentiate between covid and other diseases.





13. The mandates for the experimental therapy break the nuremburg code.





14. The idea of taking someones job for not getting an experimental therapy is immoral.









						Judge Finds It 'Puzzling' That Biden Admin Didn't Consider 'Natural Immunity' for Healthcare Workers; Blocks Mandates to Protect 'Liberty Interests of the Unvaccinated'
					

Citing the "liberty interests of the unvaccinated," a federal judge in the Western District of Louisiana issued a nationwide order Tuesday against efforts by the administration of President Joe Biden to require health care workers nationwide to receive a vaccine against the novel coronavirus.




					lawandcrime.com
				




This is of course my opinion, and supported by the Nuremburg code.

15. Natural immunity from recovery is better than the jab









						Natural Immunity and Covid-19: Thirty Scientific Studies to Share with Employers, Health Officials, and Politicians ⋆ Brownstone Institute
					

These studies demonstrate what was and is already known: natural immunity for a SARS-type virus is robust, long-lasting, and broadly effective.




					brownstone.org
				












						Natural Immunity Lowers Virus Transmission! Serious Diseases from C-19! STUDY! - The True Defender !
					

The latest study shows that individuals who recovered from the C-19 virus are at little risk of contracting the disease again. Qatar researchers examined a cohort of more than 353.000 people with national databases that contain data about patients with polymerase chain reaction-confirmed...




					thetruedefender.com
				












						COVID survivors with natural immunity at low risk for reinfection or severe symptoms, study finds
					

Reinfections had 90% lower odds of resulting in hospitalization or death, The New England Journal of Medicine study found.




					justthenews.com
				




16. You have a very low likelihood of dying from COVID







			https://twitter.com/govrondesantis/status/1308824541104398337?lang=en
		


17. Mechanical ventilation has a negative effect on the lungs that can lead to lung failure, and scarring.



			Ventilator-Induced Lung Injury (VILI) - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf
		


18. Remdesivir has a negative impact on the kidneys and can cause organ damage.



			Kidney disorders as serious adverse drug reactions of remdesivir in coronavirus disease 2019: a retrospective case–noncase study
		




			https://ascpt.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/cpt.2145
		










						Remdesivir and Acute Renal Failure: A Potential Safety Signal From Disproportionality Analysis of the WHO Safety Database - PubMed
					

Remdesivir is approved for emergency use by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and authorized conditionally by the European Medicines Agency (EMA) for patients with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Its benefit-risk ratio is still being explored because data in the field are rather...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




19. The COVID tests have proven to give many false positives including testing tap water, and african fruits.









						President queries Tanzania coronavirus kits after goat test
					

Coronavirus test kits used in Tanzania were dismissed as faulty by President John Magufuli on Sunday, because he said they had returned positive results on samples taken from a goat and a pawpaw.




					www.reuters.com
				





And here's a kicker.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Dec 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> @The Repeated Meme yep, you’re right. He checks off every box of being a nutjob.


He's not completely wrong, there are legitimate concerns, but he takes it way too seriously.


The Last Stand said:


> But that's not what HE'S saying.


It's something he's brought up and like I said there are legitimate concerns, it just gets buried on top of all the conspiracy shit and takes it too far and way to seriously.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2021)

holy shit the tards are coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Wormy (Dec 7, 2021)

I'll never cease laughing that the same people who think that "At Will" employment is perfectly reasonable now whine and cry about vaccine job requirements.

Firing someone because you don't' like their face or you just feel like it? Cool
Firing someone for not getting the jab? IMMORAL!



Dude Vaccines said:


> The great reset is real.


You righties still have yet to give me a reason why I stand to get harmed by it.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh sweet we got moved to GD.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank West said:


> I'll never cease laughing that the same people who think that "At Will" employment is perfectly reasonable now whine and cry about vaccine job requirements.
> 
> Firing someone because you don't' like their face or you just feel like it? Cool
> Firing someone for not getting the jab? IMMORAL!
> ...


I think you missed the part where the covid shit is enforced by the government, while there is no federal law against being ugly.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> while there is no federal law against being ugly.


There should be.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

byuu said:


> There should be.


Like we need more blacks in prison.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank West said:


> You righties


can't we all just get along and mock tards together?


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> can't we all just get along and mock tards together?


I remember Frank West having some tarded take on something recently, but I don't remember what it was, nor has he been filed as "exceptional" in my mind, and because why?

Because whatever it was, he didn't sperg on for fourteen pages about it.

We can all learn from Frank West.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Big Pharma owns them through grants, they won't tell the truth.


Source please, not bitchute.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines can we get some sources from OANN?


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 8, 2021)

Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


The elites plan to kill billions of people and you give up just like that?
What a coward.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


Mods don't close this thread. He wants to open all of our eyes. It would be best for him to keep going so he can save us for the NWO.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


You seem to misunderstand. This thread isn't your podium, it's your audition.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.




Bruh, you may as well hold the bullseye.  Other than everything else uttered by you in this thread, that is the dumbest thing you said.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


pls give me an approximate timeline of when i will die of the vax so that i can plan my funeral


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


Lmao that's not how it works tard.


snailslime said:


> pls give me an approximate timeline of when i will die of the vax so that i can plan my funeral


It's a very devious scheme.  Sometimes it takes decades, apparently, and it disguises itself as things like Alzheimer's and cancer and heart disease, to throw people off the track.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


Then log out and turn off the computer faggot


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


Mods, make it so looks like his profile pic is Biden having sex with this man's mother.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Dec 8, 2021)

are we sure we're not already dead?


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

The Repeated Meme said:


> He's not completely wrong, there are legitimate concerns, but he takes it way too seriously.


I can understand that. but when his sperging is about the NWO, the great reset, and 5G conspiracies, it practically deludes his concerns and we tend to focus more on those points than his concerns.


----------



## thisighuf (Dec 8, 2021)

What the shit said:


> 5G conspiracies


Can someone redpill me on the whole 5G thing? It sounds like this sci fi idea whenether I see it associated with great reset/one world government posts and I keep seeing it brought up around conspiracy stuff and never understood why.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


No.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2021)

thisighuf said:


> Can someone redpill me on the whole 5G thing? It sounds like this sci fi idea whenether I see it associated with great reset/one world government posts and I keep seeing it brought up around conspiracy stuff and never understood why.


The electromagnetic forces of 5G mess with the sexual life force of the universe and you need Orgone pyramids that channel your orgastic potency to protect yourself.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

byuu said:


> The electromagnetic forces of 5G mess with the sexual life force of the universe and you need Orgone pyramids that channel your orgastic potency to protect yourself.
> View attachment 2783939


I bought one of those and I'll say it works wonders on the body. Not only does 5G not effect me anymore, but my spiritual and sexual life has been reinvigorated because of it! Highly recommend to anybody who is retarded enough to believe this crap.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I bought one of those and I'll say it works wonders on the body. Not only does 5G not effect me anymore, but my spiritual and sexual life has been reinvigorated because of it! Highly recommend to anybody who is retarded enough to believe this crap.


Plus it comes with a free hat.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

byuu said:


> Plus it comes with a free hat.


Now you just sold that pussy pyramid to the hundreds of users here with that free hat included.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


Awww, mad that FUCKING KIWI FARMS isn't your conspiracy theory hugbox? Shuffle your ass to Autistic Thunderdome if you want an echo chamber for that. Buddy, I learned the hard way about it, now it's time for you to learn the same lesson. 


Sped Xing said:


> I remember Frank West having some tarded take on something recently, but I don't remember what it was, nor has he been filed as "exceptional" in my mind, and because why?
> 
> Because whatever it was, he didn't sperg on for fourteen pages about it.
> 
> We can all learn from Frank West.


That's because I saw the light and realized that, like many places, Kiwi Farms is what you make it.


----------



## thisighuf (Dec 8, 2021)

byuu said:


> The electromagnetic forces of 5G mess with the sexual life force of the universe and you need Orgone pyramids that channel your orgastic potency to protect yourself.
> View attachment 2783939


 Holy shit, People actually buy those? This radiation thing is complete lunacy


----------



## High-fructoseCornSyrup (Dec 8, 2021)

I got vaccinated but wish I hadn't. Now I'm expected to get more boosters. Don't care.

I had covid and didn't even know I had it. If you get covid and die your genetics were shit and humanity is better of without you. Let COVID clear out the weak and it will make us all collectively better.


----------



## High-fructoseCornSyrup (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank West said:


> I'll never cease laughing that the same people who think that "At Will" employment is perfectly reasonable now whine and cry about vaccine job requirements.
> 
> Firing someone because you don't' like their face or you just feel like it? Cool
> Firing someone for not getting the jab? IMMORAL!
> ...


You actually have to have some measure of wealth for it to affect you. Don't worry you'll be fine.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is a video from Stew Peters about children having life altering adverse effects from these injections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myocarditis is an inflammation of the heart muscle, it's not particularly rare, it's much more likely to be contracted from Covid and it is by far not as lethal as you claim it to be. In fact, chances are you had it yourself at some point in your life and didn't even realize it. Unless you're a top athlete that trains heavily despite having a flu (with myocarditis), the risk to your health is minimal. This is nothing but fear mongering of the dumbest kind and the "20% survival rate" is bullshit on toast.


Dude Vaccines said:


> I wish it was just overeach but it is not, everything happening for the past 2 years is part of The Great Reset


I fucking knew it, you're one of these Great Reset cultists lmao


Dude Vaccines said:


> Think a bio-security state where you are monitored all the times, the gov't tells you what and how much you can buy, were to go ect. You own nothing you rent everything, you have to get injected with a new vaxx every 2 or 3 months, you live in a pod, you eat bugs. You live like a feudal pessant while the rich fly around in their fancy jets and do wtf they want.


Okay. Why?

What has anyone to gain from any of this?


glib said:


> 4. The gene therapy injections do not prevent infection, they do not prevent spreading the virus. They promote the production of a spike protein. That is their stated function.
> 5. The manufacturers themselves have submitted data that proves they cause heart problems.


So much bullshit in that laundry list of lies. Gonna pick the funniest bits:

Ad 4) The injections neither prevent infection nor spreading of the virus, but both chances are drastically reduced. If you are surprised by this, you simply don't know how statistics work. The first lab studies claimed a rate of protection of >90% for various mRNA vaccines, that means there was a <10% possibility of still getting Covid. With a couple million jabs, you inevitably end up with a high number of vaccinated people that get sick. Also the actual effectiveness outside of a lab is always lower due to a less controlled environment. Still, various indicators prove that not only is an infection with Covid way less likely (by an order of magnitude, mind you), the chances of having a severe case is also drastically reduced (again: we're speaking about an order of magnitude), both combined mean your chance of being affected negatively by the chink stink is 1% of what it would usually be. Again: With several million jabs, you still end up with some vaccinated people that get fucked up by Covid, especially amongst the elderly, where the jab is less effective to begin with, the effect wanes more quickly and the risk of Covid is a lot higher to begin with.
Additionally, while it is still possible to spread Covid to others, studies show that the timeframe during which you can spread the sickness is reduced from about 7 days to about 3 days. The studies merely looked for the number of viruses in the throat area, but did not take into account how "strong" they are, there are theories that the number of viruses might be similar, but the viruses themselves might be fucked up from your immune reaction. Studies on this are currently underway, so even assuming the worst case of them being as strong as those of unvaccinated people, you are still looking at a >50% reduction of the period of being contagious.

Furthermore, the mRNA vaccine promotes the production of spike proteins, yes: The same spike proteins that the virus has on its surface. That is how your body learns to identify and defend against the virus. This is no different from how many anti-viral vaccines have worked for decades, sub unit vaccines in particular do exactly this by only containing a small part of the virus, the only new thing about it is the origin of the spike protein in the mRNA vaccine. If you are now afraid that this somehow trains your body to destroy proteins made by your own body, please bear in mind that "destroying something made by your body" is how your body has overcome pretty much every viral infection you've ever had.

ad 5) So? Take any over-the-counter medication in your home and check out the side effects stated in the brochure that gets packed with that medication. There's a shitton of side effects even benign shit like aspirin can cause. You'll read stuff like "can cause bleeding from the stomach walls, which can cause death" or something to that effect a lot. The point is, it matters  how likely that side effect is. In terms of myocarditis, it's far less likely to come from the jab than from Covid, and when you get jabbed, you at least know it's a risk and you know you should not engage in exhausting activities for a week or so, which will help you avoid myocarditis or cure it more quickly. If you get it from a viral infection, there is a high chance that you don't know you got it and make it worse cause you don't cut back on your activity in time.



glib said:


> 6. The gene therapies were not tested as much as "classic" vaccines, which is part of why the current jabs are not approved, and can only be given in a stated emergency, which is why we are still having lockdowns.
> 7. The vaccine pass and mandates are authoritarian, and the intention is to have them used to create an ID system with potential for social credit, and to take away the previous conception of rights as we knew beforehand.


Ad 6) They were tested as much as "classic" vaccines. If not when they were used originally, then at least by this point. The leading industry nations of the world came together and started throwing money at pharma corporations to support studies and tests for this new type of vaccination, which in turn allowed them to have many studies and tests in parallel, that are usually done one after the other (sometimes with some gaps due to lack of immediate funding). By now, these vaccines have been used billions of times by over a hundred nations for more than half a year. You'd think if they were as big a risk as you faggots claim, some nation would have spilled the beans already.

Ad 7) lmao. Why would they need the vaccine pass for that kind of shit? If you're a Clapistani, you've got a social security number already that is far more likely and convenient to be used for this, dipshit. This is "Barcodes are the mark of the beast" levels of idiocy.



glib said:


> 11. It has been proven that the masks which are mandated do not prevent covid, but can promote candida and bacterial pneumonia.


Masks significantly reduce the amount of spit droplets in the air. If masks don't work, why do surgeons use them, dipshit?

Also, regarding the risk of candida or bacterial pneumonia:
When you're a nasty lolcow-tier moron with shitty hygiene that uses the same mask every day for a week or more, yeah sure.
When you're not a fuckup that wears the same set of underpants for a month straight, the concept of "changing them daily" shouldn't be too hard to expand to the masks.
You can easily reuse masks for several times, but you need to air them out properly.



glib said:


> 12. Flu cases have dropped while COVID has gone up, which is suspicious considering that the PCR test during this time period has been unable to differentiate between covid and other diseases.


Yeah, wonder if wearing masks in public, properly washing hands, keeping a distance and lockdowns might have affected the spread of a sickness that is transmissed by poor hygiene and close contact 



glib said:


> 13. The mandates for the experimental therapy break the nuremburg code.


It's not an experimental therapy, it is an approved therapy.



glib said:


> 17. Mechanical ventilation has a negative effect on the lungs that can lead to lung failure, and scarring.
> 18. Remdesivir has a negative impact on the kidneys and can cause organ damage.


Ad 17) Dying of a severe case of Covid due to not being put on a ventilator also has quite a negative effect on the lungs. It's called decomposing.
Ad 1 Medication always has side effects. And the stronger the main effect, the more severe the side effects.



Dude Vaccines said:


> Mods, please close this thread.  I'm done trying to convince these fools.


If I could rate you gigafaggot, I'd do it for this comment.



thisighuf said:


> Can someone redpill me on the whole 5G thing? It sounds like this sci fi idea whenether I see it associated with great reset/one world government posts and I keep seeing it brought up around conspiracy stuff and never understood why.


The fucking short version:

5G is super dangerous, cause the radiation is super powerful and will literally melt your flesh off your bones. Never mind that it's not ionizing radiation and that light is several orders of magnitude more powerful.

The true lunacy is the plethora of shit that is spread about 5G:
It supposedly kills all insects in its area. It gives you cancer. It causes you to lose your hair.
The really funny shit is when you get into some of the more tinfoily political things, though. Some think that the US Army uses 5G to control their drones, so nations like Germany build 5G so the US can subdue us more easily (this usually ties into the SHAEF/Reichsbürger thing that I mentioned earlier). There's also people who think the Corona virus is operated remotely via 5G towers. Also, the vaccine clearly contains 5G-receptive nanodrones.



What the shit said:


> Now you just sold that pussy pyramid to the hundreds of users here with that free hat included.


You know... I think there might be a market for an orgone pyramide fleshlight. Pricepoint could be at around 10k bucks and it would still sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 8, 2021)

thisighuf said:


> Can someone redpill me on the whole 5G thing? It sounds like this sci fi idea whenether I see it associated with great reset/one world government posts and I keep seeing it brought up around conspiracy stuff and never understood why.


Ita literally non sensible schizo shit. I've done rudimentary digging, and the difference between 5g and 4g is a different frequency that can carry more data. It's essentially the phone equivalent of getting your shitty copper cables replaced with fibre cables.

That's why it's such an exceptional conspiracy theory, if 5g was dangerous then the 4g we've had for years would also be dangerous. But obviously they don't understand that cause they're schizos.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 8, 2021)

byuu said:


> The electromagnetic forces of 5G mess with the sexual life force of the universe and you need Orgone pyramids that channel your orgastic potency to protect yourself.
> View attachment 2783939


I just like shit like that because it looks neat




I think the whole thing is people just like crystals and carved rocks. and just would love to find a real use for them.

Like do you really need a 10 pound chunk of Bismuth for anything? Not really but it looks cool.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank West said:


> That's because I saw the light and realized that, like many places, Kiwi Farms is what you make it.


The best thing on the farms is to see a very long and carefully constructed post, and, without reading, rate it "dumb."


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> The hospitals are being paid for every person how dies of the coof.


Where is this money coming from? And how does it work exactly? Like, is every hospital in the world sending spreadsheets of COVID death numbers to the U.S. Treasury or something?

What if a hospital falsely claimed that they had more COVID deaths than they actually had, in order to get more COVID death money? Would they be liable for fraud? Is anyone auditing this process, or are the hospitals all trusted to report accurate numbers?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 8, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines  If you truly believe this thread should be locked or removed - and you're entitled to your opinion, that's fine - I suggest you e-mail or DM null and have this shit RULES OF NATURE'd ; maybe he'll give you a fair forum trial

...

(lol)


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 8, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Is anyone auditing this process, or are the hospitals all trusted to report accurate numbers?


I don't want to defend him, but
>feds
>auditing
>mattering at all
lol


----------



## Stardust (Dec 8, 2021)

@Dude Vaccine, are you trying to lockdown this thread? According to some faggots on Bitchute, lockdowns are for pro-vax commies!


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Where is this money coming from? And how does it work exactly? Like, is every hospital in the world sending spreadsheets of COVID death numbers to the U.S. Treasury or something?
> 
> What if a hospital falsely claimed that they had more COVID deaths than they actually had, in order to get more COVID death money? Would they be liable for fraud? Is anyone auditing this process, or are the hospitals all trusted to report accurate numbers?


"I'm not dead, yet!  I'd like to go for a walk!"


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 8, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I just like shit like that because it looks neat
> View attachment 2784156
> 
> I think the whole thing is people just like crystals and carved rocks. and just would love to find a real use for them.
> ...


If it gives you pleasure, just having it there to look at it is fine. Could be worse, it's not a naked Hatsune Miku figurine on the toilet or something really depraved and degenerate like a funko pop.


Andrew Neiman said:


> Where is this money coming from? And how does it work exactly? Like, is every hospital in the world sending spreadsheets of COVID death numbers to the U.S. Treasury or something?
> 
> What if a hospital falsely claimed that they had more COVID deaths than they actually had, in order to get more COVID death money? Would they be liable for fraud? Is anyone auditing this process, or are the hospitals all trusted to report accurate numbers?


Some small turkish hospital reported 9 billion Covid deaths and then received so much Soros cash, they bought Qatar! I saw a dude claiming to be a doctor saying this on Bitchute, wake up sheeple!

But all joking aside, why would anyone give a hospital money for faked Covid deaths? What do they have to gain by this? Or, by extension, by the vaccination with a supposedly lethal injection?
Another bit from the conspiritard toolbox is to assume that a conspiracy like this is happening on a global scale without flaws or hiccups. It's not just the hospitals in Utah or just the hospitals in the US or just the hospitals in the western world. No. It's literally every hospital on the globe. Everyone is tied into this. _Somehow_. And no one in this massive group of people slips up, of course.
Cause that's not a fucking ridiculous assumption, is it?

This is yet one more aspect of "If Dude Vaccine truly believed the shit he's saying, he'd be hiding in a Vietcong-style bunker somewhere in the woods instead of shitposting on KF".
If the adversary in his conspiracy theory is so powerful and so rich that he can extend his power over all governments and even down to every level of every hospital all across the globe, the "battle" would already be lost.

This reveals the true nature of what a "conspiracy" is to a conspiracy theorist. In one word: It is God.
Not a benevolent, loving god, it's more like a malicious, angry god. It is a convenient explanation for all the things the conspiracy theorist does not understand, it is the demonic grimace that embodies their fears, it is a scapegoat to blame for their own shortcomings, it is a dark secret that they can take comfort in knowing, it is a fetish to indulge in.
These conspiracy theories are always a cult. Look at QAnon, look at Sovereign Citizens. Look at the people that buy into these ridiculous stories and how haughty they behave towards others, their rethoric and so on.

They are missionaries that want to enlighten the "sheeple" with the "wisdom" of their cult and then be seen as enlightened leaders by these reformed disciples.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I just like shit like that because it looks neat
> View attachment 2784156
> 
> I think the whole thing is people just like crystals and carved rocks. and just would love to find a real use for them.
> ...


They're actually save points IRL and if you kill yourself you resurrect at the last salt crystal you touched


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 8, 2021)

My mom and or dad are looking into getting their booster shoots, I want to die, nothing I say works, I'm powerless Im going to see my family die, Lord Jesus give me the strength to deal with these losses.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> My mom and or dad are looking into getting their booster shoots, I want to die, nothing I say works, I'm powerless Im going to see my family die, Lord Jesus give me the strength to deal with these losses.


See this is why I sometimes feel sorry for you mate, because I don't think you're larping.
My dad and mum both got their boosters recently, most of my friends too and I'm up next week. Everyone's fine and fit (except for one dude where the nurse jammed the needle in hardcore and went *oopsie* - his arm hurt like a motherfucker for a few hours lol).

You are genuinely convinced your parents are signing up for a death shot, and that must be soul-crushingly horrific. I hope that when they're still ok a couple of months from now you come to your senses.

Incidentally, do you have sort of an internal thing where you go "If they're not dead by date X, I must have been wrong"? 
If 6 months pass and they're fine, are you gonna stop worrying then? A year? Three years? How long would it take for you to go "Okay, maybe this isn't what I think it is"


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> My mom and or dad are looking into getting their booster shoots, I want to die, nothing I say works, I'm powerless Im going to see my family die, Lord Jesus give me the strength to deal with these losses.


lol 0wn3d


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> My mom and or dad are looking into getting their booster shoots, I want to die, nothing I say works, I'm powerless Im going to see my family die, Lord Jesus give me the strength to deal with these losses.


I thought you were done with this thread, you over-dramatic faggot?  Also, _booster shots_? So they've had the main vax doses and miraculously not died? Oooohh... weird.  I bet _they_ gave your folks the "placebo shots", just so you wouldn't have any actual experience of the things you foam at the mouth about on here.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 8, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> lol 0wn3d


Get fucked we are done as friends.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 8, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> They're actually save points IRL and if you kill yourself you resurrect at the last salt crystal you touched


What if you kill yourself with a Save point?


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Get fucked we are done as friends.


wait when did we become friends



Marissa Moira said:


> What if you kill yourself with a Save point?


You softlock in an endless loop of getting instakilled upon resurrection and have to restart your life entirely.  The vaccines have teeny tiny salt crystals inside of them to make it so anyone who takes one is constantly saving so therefore when they die, that happens to them, which is part of their evil plans


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 8, 2021)

Branch covidians and death vaxers are the best to laugh at.


Pissmaster said:


> wait when did we become friends


When you agreed with him. I thought he was doing a gimmick account but apparently he really is a death vax sperg.


----------



## Ted Gazynski (Dec 8, 2021)

High-fructoseCornSyrup said:


> I got vaccinated but wish I hadn't. Now I'm expected to get more boosters. Don't care.
> 
> I had covid and didn't even know I had it. If you get covid and die your genetics were shit and humanity is better of without you. Let COVID clear out the weak and it will make us all collectively better.


Yeah this is my position too. Obese amerisharts are panicking because the virus kills genetic abominations, fat pigs, and geriatrics well past their sell-by date. 

It’s sad that modern medicine strives so hard to keep dysgenic mutts alive. It’s very funny watching Africa doing better than America despite having virtually no functional healthcare system because Africans aren’t disgusting subhuman hogs.


----------



## glib (Dec 8, 2021)

thisighuf said:


> Holy shit, People actually buy those? This radiation thing is complete lunacy
> View attachment 2783971





			A 60 Hz uniform electromagnetic field promotes human cell proliferation by decreasing intracellular reactive oxygen species levels
		







@Dude Vaccines
They're very much going to continue laughing at you because of your level of emotionality.
You have to accept you can't save everyone from abstractions they don't understand or aren't interested in.
Just take care of yourself. This is definitely not the place to sperg out. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> My mom and or dad


You make it sound like it's hard to tell.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 8, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> I thought you were done with this thread, you over-dramatic faggot?  Also, _booster shots_? So they've had the main vax doses and miraculously not died? Oooohh... weird.  I bet _they_ gave your folks the "placebo shots", just so you wouldn't have any actual experience of the things you foam at the mouth about on here.


No you fucking idiot, it will kill them at some random point between now and 50 years from now. 

God damn, its like you're not actually taking his schizo babble seriously.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 8, 2021)

How can the vaccine be a killer when it's already shown to be wearing off quicker than what they originally thought?

Hence why they're trying to push for a booster.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> I want to die.


That's self-evident.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 8, 2021)

We might need a few years to decide if vaccines are causing people to die. But I do see a ton of stories about women miscarrying, people dying from heart failure at ages people don't usually die from them, or people having strange side effects from the vaccine that they didn't have before getting jabbed. Something is up.

But no, I'm not taking your stupid fucking vaccine Big Pharma. Its a grift to get money from Governments while the elites transfer money from the 99% to themselves.


----------



## Ted Gazynski (Dec 8, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> How can the vaccine be a killer when it's already shown to be wearing off quicker than what they originally thought?
> 
> Hence why they're trying to push for a booster.


These people think that the government wants to kill the people who pay taxes and that pharmaceutical companies want to kill their customers. They’re beyond reasoning with.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Where is this money coming from? And how does it work exactly? Like, is every hospital in the world sending spreadsheets of COVID death numbers to the U.S. Treasury or something?


The higher elites, _duh_!


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> I thought you were done with this thread, you over-dramatic faggot?  Also, _booster shots_? So they've had the main vax doses and miraculously not died? Oooohh... weird.  I bet _they_ gave your folks the "placebo shots", just so you wouldn't have any actual experience of the things you foam at the mouth about on here.


They only put the death jizzum in the boosters, duh.  The first two are a trick to get you to do the third.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 8, 2021)

Imagine making your identity "that dude who freaks out about vaccines". I get why you're concerned, but you really need to stop running your damn wheels and get a hobby, play some video games, anything to take your mind off of all that bad future shit. Anything but sperging out in a 16-page thread.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They only put the death jizzum in the boosters, duh.  The first two are a trick to get you to do the third.


I see an 'agree' on that so you actually believe this @Dude Vaccines?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Dec 8, 2021)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> I see an 'agree' on that so you actually believe this @Dude Vaccines?


Of course he does...  Give it 6 months or so and he'll be lining his room with foil and bottling his own excreta so _they_ can't track him.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Get fucked we are done as friends.


This is not nice, very mean and disgusting.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Dec 8, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> But all joking aside, why would anyone give a hospital money for faked Covid deaths? What do they have to gain by this? Or, by extension, by the vaccination with a supposedly lethal injection?


Some people are interested in the "why" of conspiracy theories; I guess I'm more interested in the "how."

@Dude Vaccines, I can't speak for anyone else here, but I do not want to antagonize you or argue with you. I'm really just curious how this scenario you're describing would work. I mean, for instance, if hospitals are getting paid for COVID deaths, are the payments going out to everyone on staff? Like, would it result in bigger paychecks for everyone? Or is the money being distributed some other way?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2021)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Or is the money being distributed some other way?


Its being used to fund more deathcamps and the kill cum inside each and every shot.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is America's Frontline Doctors, an agency devoted to spreading the truth about the vaxx and alternative treatments like hqc, ivermectin ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opened the link and got bombarded with tons of sections really spelling out "we want your money". I pass.

Hey at least they are trying to achieve what they are doing-- oh.









						How 'America's Frontline Doctors' Sold Access to Ivermectin
					

"My wife is in the ICU now. Had I gotten the meds she would have been fine.”




					time.com
				











						How 'America's Frontline Doctors' Sold Access to Ivermectin
					

"My wife is in the ICU now. Had I gotten the meds she would have been fine.”




					web.archive.org
				









Unsurprisingly the site has received up to $6.7 million within two months. Since it also collects your data and not helping you at all, it would be technically considered "Big Pharma"?









						Network of Right-Wing Health Care Providers Is Making Millions Off Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin, Hacked Data Reveals
					

The data also reveals that 72,000 people paid at least $6.7 million for Covid-19 consultations promoted by America’s Frontline Doctors and vaccine conspiracist Simone Gold.




					theintercept.com
				











						Network of Right-Wing Health Care Providers Is Making Millions Off Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin, Hacked Data Reveals
					

The data also reveals that 72,000 people paid at least $6.7 million for Covid-19 consultations promoted by America’s Frontline Doctors and vaccine conspiracist Simone Gold.




					web.archive.org


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 8, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Unsurprisingly the site has received up to $6.7 million within two months. Since it also collects your data and not helping you at all, it would be technically considered "Big Pharma"?


And you can bet they sell that list for big bucks as a list of 24 karat solid gold retards who will fall for anything.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> And you can bet they sell that list for big bucks as a list of 24 karat solid gold retards who will fall for anything.


I can only imagine how many emails they have in their spam folders.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> My mom and or dad are looking into getting their booster shoots, I want to die, nothing I say works, I'm powerless Im going to see my family die, Lord Jesus give me the strength to deal with these losses.


Better call dibs on their good stuff while you can then. At least make some hay out of this bad situation.



José Mourinho said:


> Opened the link and got bombarded with tons of sections really spelling out "we want your money". I pass.
> 
> Hey at least they are trying to achieve what they are doing-- oh.
> 
> ...


But a corporation making money opportunistically is *COMMUNISM!*


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is a video from Stew Peters about children having life altering adverse effects from these injections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_The_ Stew Peters who claimed the COVID-19 vaccines have parasites and aluminium in them? And quoting Dr Jane Ruby who despite having a doctor in the name was more of a political pundit and has no expertise when it comes to medicine? (And you get this shit?)

The myocarditis part someone already refuted it in the thread. Not sure where do you even get the 20% chance to survive for 5 years from though.


Dude Vaccines said:


> Here is a website devoted to those sharing their covid19 vaccine adverse reaction stories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No thanks.



Dude Vaccines said:


> Johnson and Johnson vaccine gone bad! Healthy 39 yr old mother of 3 children!
> 
> 
> Video taken from Covid Vaccine Injuries. - Why do people take this poison? Why?! - Caption of video: “Johnson and Johnson vaccine gone bad. Healthy 39 yr old mother of 3 children. She is my sister and went into cardiac arrest 4 times.”  Telegram: …
> ...


Same shit as the myocarditis one, though one question: Why is the comments section disabled in this video?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 9, 2021)

my left testicle hurts does this mean the 5G is activating?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 9, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> my left testicle hurts does this mean the 5G is activating?


ALL FOUR OF MY TESTICLES ARE HURTING!

Is this the vax finally activating?


----------



## Obie (Dec 9, 2021)

Forget about the damned Covid vax, the poorly worded title of this thread has given me dyslexia, for which there is no vaccine whatsoever!


----------



## What the shit (Dec 9, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines let us know what happens to your parents after they’ve taken the booster.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 9, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> my left testicle hurts does this mean the 5G is activating?


And how much do I have to pay for self service?


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Dec 9, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines While I find your little act very amusing and you should totally keep it up, throughout this thread I had a soft spot for you as I felt there was something uniquely earnest and endearing about your spergery, in a "sure he's still skitz, but his heart is in the right place" sort of way.

See, I had doubts of my own about the vaccine when I received the appointment letter. Ultimately I said 'fuck it' and went for it cos I needed to be ready to travel on short notice at the time, and I'm far more skeptic about having literal 15 year old kids poke my brains every single time, let alone having to pay a cool hundo for the privilege.

I'm not that worried about the (so far nonexistent) side effects it might have on me, it's just I don't appreciate having a government telling me "on this date and time, you'll show up and have things done to you" on official notice. YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO, MUM! My real concern was about the side effects it might have on older relatives with serious heart conditions that sort of run on one side of the family. Everything's been alright so far and I can only hope it stays that way.

Then I went back and saw you referred to covid as "the coof" in one of your earlier posts.

All sympathy, all "hey lads, play nice" attitude I might have had when first approaching this thread, it's all destroyed now. Gone. Obliterated, in these eight keystrokes. Now, I'm literally typing this on my way to the health department to get a booster for my Janssen.

You should go too. No matter who, be it you, Dr. Fauci, or anyone in between, ends up being on the right in this argument, there's no chance any vaccine will do you anymore harm than whatever it is that made you this way.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 9, 2021)

Smoke some weed. Would you be fine with vaccination if it was weed? This is a serious question.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 9, 2021)

tehpope said:


> We might need a few years to decide if vaccines are causing people to die.


We really don't need a few years. Vaccines do not work that way at all. Never have.
Vaccine side effects either happen immediately after getting the jab or develope during your body's immune response (ie: within less than 14 days). There is virtually no vaccine with a known side effect that developes after 4 weeks or more. Anything that sets in after a couple days is considered a "late effect" with a vaccine.

This is why after getting the jab, you need to wait for 30 minutes, if it's one of those "immediate effect" thingies, it's usually an allergic shock and those can be really nasty. If you've gotten your jab and there have been no significant side effects after a month, there won't be after 2 months, a year or a decade. Full stop. Once your body has taken care of whatever the shot contained, there is no longer any activity on your body's part that could trigger a bad effect.

There are long term effects that develope from a vaccination within days of getting the shot, but it sometimes takes a few months to figure out that they originated from the shot. But unlike a mild case of myocarditis that vanishes within a a few days, death is a rather significant side effect that's pretty hard to miss. If scores of people died from this new vaccine, we'd have known already half a year ago with undisputable, widely spread, openly available, impossible to ignore evidence that can't be swept under the rug. There is no such evidence despite BILLIONS of shots being given to people worldwide throughout over a hundred nations.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Dec 9, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Smoke some weed. Would you be fine with vaccination if it was weed? This is a serious question.


The point of a vaccine is to present the pathogens antigen to the body so that the immune system can make antibodies and memory immune cells.  I'm not sure having it in your lungs is a smart idea. Then again, I'm not aware of anyone trying to snort a vaccine either.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 10, 2021)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Please take the shot and die thanks.


that seems like something mean to say. why would you be so mean?


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines, do you support an unvaccinated white ethno-state?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 11, 2021)

Something interesting to keep in mind, RussiaToday advocates vaccination in their Russian channels, but the foreign channels are very critical of vaccination.

Gee, I do wonder what that could be all about.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Smoke some weed. Would you be fine with vaccination if it was weed? This is a serious question.


Dude Vaccines if smoke weed


----------



## weegrumpy (Dec 13, 2021)

Ooooh dearie dear. I recent had the coof in November, I was fucking furious, my husband gave it to me. I work as a nurse in the NHS, and with all the measures and at it was him!
im so glad that we are both double jabbed. Cause I felt like I had the ever loving shit kicked out of me. Now I’m a wee bit fatigued on some days, the worse thing was I lost some of sense of smell.
im getting my booster on the 22nd of December, and can’t wait


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 13, 2021)

A friend of mine got sick before there was a vaccine, the chink stink floored him for a week, but nothing too bad.
But now his sense of smell and taste is so fucked, he had to become vegetarian out of necessity, cause meat now makes him puke. at least he can still enjoy beer ffs.


----------



## weegrumpy (Dec 13, 2021)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> A friend of mine got sick before there was a vaccine, the chink stink floored him for a week, but nothing too bad.
> But now his sense of smell and taste is so fucked, he had to become vegetarian out of necessity, cause meat now makes him puke. at least he can still enjoy beer ffs.


I’ve found if you do smell training everyday, that tends to help, for some reason my taste is fine, and I’d want to be shot if I couldn’t have beef! Thank fuck I can still enjoy me beer. I think I saw somewhere that if you were taking an anti histamine that seems to help, but I can’t remember where. But it was defo a journal coz I like my sources kosher.
I just wish that there were a facepalm rating coz I’ve done it so much reading this thread that I’ve bruised my glasses into my face!


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 13, 2021)

What the shit said:


> @Dude Vaccines let us know what happens to your parents after they’ve taken the booster.


They'll be fine but he will die of tard rage.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 13, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They'll be fine but he will die of tard rage.


A more fitting death for such a curmudgeon.


----------



## George Lucas (Dec 13, 2021)

I can’t even read the fucking title.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 13, 2021)

That feeling when... the thread title is more coherent than @Dude Vaccines himself.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 15, 2021)

OK I have a question for you @Dude Vaccines

Why would drug companies want to put out a product that doesn't work and/or kills its users?


----------



## SomeDingus (Dec 15, 2021)

There's no way he's unironically calling it "Covid-1984". This has to be bait. Why is everyone acting like this isn't bait.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 15, 2021)

SomeDingus said:


> Why is everyone acting like this isn't bait.


cause he's been doing it for almost two years now, more or less.


----------



## Mistress of Troon (Dec 15, 2021)

weegrumpy said:


> Ooooh dearie dear. I recent had the coof in November, I was fucking furious, my husband gave it to me. I work as a nurse in the NHS, and with all the measures and at it was him!
> im so glad that we are both double jabbed. Cause I felt like I had the ever loving shit kicked out of me. Now I’m a wee bit fatigued on some days, the worse thing was I lost some of sense of smell.
> im getting my booster on the 22nd of December, and can’t wait



Similar case in my family. I never had a problem with the vaccinie per se, I was rather troubled by big pharma, my usual enemy. But my father had a very important surgery and just afterwards developed Covid symptoms. He got testend and was poistive. It's quite likely that he got the Covid from some other family member one/two weeks before the surgery. The symptoms were no laughing matter: He couldn't smell anything, had extremely high fever and was barely able to walk anymore. The thing is that he actually was vaccinated and in that case I'm grateful for it. It's quite likely that Covid would have had a much worse effect on him if he hadn't been vaccinated before, since this was no trivial sugery.
My mother, who is vaccinated,  had then covid as well and didn't have any symptoms. This was quite surprising, since my mother isn't the healthiest person anymore. As for me, I didn't even catch Covid, even though I've been living almost daily with people together who both had it. 

So I do understand when people are sceptical about big pharma, I do understand when people are concerned about a new form of vaccine, but literally claming that it's a bioweapon to depopulate the earth is just mental.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 15, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> cause he's been doing it for almost two years now, more or less.


You gullible fool, that's nothing.

People have done similar shitposting for 5 years or more to simply get invited into tranny discords just for the sole purpose of deleting them once given mod powers.

The goal is either to gain your trust for greater lulz or to have them live rent free in your head.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You gullible fool, that's nothing.
> 
> People have done similar shitposting for 5 years or more to simply get invited into tranny discords just for the sole purpose of deleting them once given mod powers.
> 
> The goal is either to gain your trust for greater lulz or to have them live rent free in your head.


Sweet jesus, that's pathetic to waste that much of one's limited time for something so pointless.



SomeDingus said:


> There's no way he's unironically calling it "Covid-1984". This has to be bait. Why is everyone acting like this isn't bait.


Dude, you've never dealt with Covid conspiracy theorists, have you? I just got done being explained by one about how Alien embryos were in the jab I got.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 15, 2021)

I've spent years pretending to be a decent human being.  It's hilarious.


----------

